# Aion 2.0, Gerüchte etc



## Virthu (2. Februar 2010)

EDIT!

die offiziellen patchnotes zu 2.0 in koreanisch:

http://aion.plaync.co.kr/board/tsnotice/view?articleID=260&page=

demnächst vermutlich bei aionsource in englisch verfügbar.


----------



## Sin (3. Februar 2010)

Naja, selbst wenns kommen würde: In Korea in 2 Wochen bedeutet mindestens noch 3 Monate bei uns, wenn nicht sogar länger. Wobei ich eine levelcap erhöhung eher für unangebracht halte. 

Das Talentsystem halte ich auch für eher unangebracht. Naja mal schaun was wirklich draus wird.


----------



## Tikume (3. Februar 2010)

Sehe ich ähnlich, bei einem PVP Spiel andauernd das Levelcap hochzududeln und neue Skills einzuführen ist keine so arg gute Idee.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (3. Februar 2010)

Naja ich werde mich mal überraschen lassen, aber ichhoffe wirklich dass es risse in brustohnin und dem neuem Gebiet gibt


----------



## Torrance (3. Februar 2010)

Da es ja Gerüchte sind, könnte man ja folgendes Gerücht dazuspinnen:

Vielleicht kam ja in Korea solange kein ContentPatch, weil das in beiden Teilen der Welt gleichzeitig bzw Zeitnah releasen soll...

Frohes Gerüchte verbreiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (3. Februar 2010)

Ich freu mich schon drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (3. Februar 2010)

Laut DruffDruff soll es bis 2011 doch keine Inhaltspatches geben und Aion soll doch nur B&S finanzieren und wird dann abgeschaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ironie off*

Denke schon das da was kommt. Man kann gespannt sein und das der Patch bei uns 3 Monate später erst kommt glaube ich nicht, denn EU wurde ja auf den gleichen Stand gepatcht wie in Asien. In Asien ist das Spiel mit 1.0 released, in EU mit 1.5 !
Levelcaperhöhung.... naja bin noch nicht mal 50, ich hab einfach zu wenig Zeit und jetzt noch STO und nebenbei noch Atlantica 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Beruf unmöglich zu schaffen aber das ist ja mein Problem....


----------



## Deadwool (3. Februar 2010)

Es wird höchste Zeit dass sie irgendwas handfestes ankünden bei uns. Mounts, neue Quests, Instanzen, irgendwas.


----------



## OldboyX (3. Februar 2010)

Es läuft alles auf die Qualität des neuen Contents hinaus.

Wenn der "neue Content" sich so abspielt wie der 45 + 50er Content (i.e. neues Gebiet = Theobomos, neue Quests sind sehr wenige und wenig einfallsreich und bringen nichtmal ganz 20% des levels und auf 55 gibts dann diese neue Ini die man abfarmen darf wie bisher DP) dann entfernt sich das Spiel weiterhin von der Möglichkeit auch Spieler zu gewinnen, die nicht in erster Linie auf "Asia-Grind-Systeme" stehen.

Gut klingt erstmal: 

-Boden Abyss (vielleicht kommt da ja endlich "echtes Open PVP" auf - auch abseits vom Riftganken und Festungszergen - im Flugabyss ist das nämlich wirklich nicht der Fall)

und

-24er Raid (für alle Raider)

Allzu euphorisch bin ich jedoch nicht, da ich immer noch nicht wirklich sehe, wie ich auf 55 dann nachdem ich eingelogt habe die Möglichkeit auf kurzweilige Unterhaltung (ohne dafür eine gut organisierte Legion, eine Stammgruppe oder 30+ Minuten Vorlaufzeit zu haben) geboten bekomme. Und darauf läuft es für viele Spieler mit limitiertem Zeitbudget im Endgame hinaus. In anderen Spielen kann man auch erstmal 2-3 Twinks hochziehen um den Rest der Welt zu sehen. Bei Aion wohl höchstens 2 (1 Asmo 1 Elyos) da man dann alles gesehen hat.

Battlegrounds wären super für Aion und QuestXP gehört durch die Bank deutlich angehoben (besonders im Zuge der double XP WEs ist Questen nur noch eine Farce) sowie die Questanzahl von 35-maxlvl entsprechend erhöht um einen größeren Teil des Levels damit abdecken zu können.


----------



## Kizna (3. Februar 2010)

Also das Ganze hört sich doch erstmal nett an. Neue Funktionen für den Legionsleiter waren dringend nötig wenn ich es dann richtig verstanden habe. Abyss Teil in dem man nicht fliegen kann, als Melee ein Traum, ansonsten dämmlich, warum sind wir im Abyss? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Levelcap ... und wieder fünf Leve naja, sehe ich mit gemischten Gefühlen. Diese fünf Level müssen wohl auch im Abyss gelevelt werden, also viel PvP.

So kommen wir wohl zum bedeutesten Punkt. Eine 24 Mann Instanz. Hmmm also eigentlich freue ich mich darauf und dann auch wieder nicht. Viele Legionen werden diese Instanz nie sehen und je nach ihrem schwirigkeitsgrad wohl auch einige nicht schaffen. Das gilt wohl auch für meine Legion. Dafür sind wir zu klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber wofür gibt es Raidbündniss. Dennoch kommt da einiges an Planung auf einen zu.


----------



## Nahemis (3. Februar 2010)

Ich bin echt so gespannt auf die neuen Inhalte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich vermute das Aion zu Release in Korea nur das Grundgerüst war, dann kamen 5 lvl und neue Gebiete hinzu. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das NcSoft das Spiel durch die kommenen Patchs auf eine "Ausgangsgröße" bringt, die dann als Grundlage für Addons z.b dient. 
Allein was im "Visionstrailer zu sehen war lässt auf ein neues Lvl cap schließen. Dazu kommen dann neue Gebiete, Reittiere, Housing, Instanzen und 2 neue Klassen.

Vielleicht geht es noch bis Level 60 um das Spiel als "Basisspiel"  abzurunden.

Auch wenn es noch dauern sollte ist es für mich nicht so schlimm weil ich eh erst lvl 42 bin. Mein bester Freund ist schon seit fast 2 Monaten lvl 50 und er sagt es gibt noch viel zu tun für ihn.

Ich freue mich riesig auf die Dinge die noch kommen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (3. Februar 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Vielleicht geht es noch bis Level 60 um das Spiel als "Basisspiel" wie zb. wow classic als ganzes abzurunden.



Die Logik verstehe ich nicht ganz. Weil WoW Classic 60 Level hatte wird dies bei Aion auch so sein bevor Addons rauskommen ? Aion ist nicht WoW !!!!


----------



## Cerom (3. Februar 2010)

Habe ich da was übersehen ? Es sollte doch zuerst mal der Patch 1.6 kommen ? 

2.0, das glaube ich nicht. Zudem sie auf der amerikanischen Seite ja sogar was von Patch 3.0 noch dieses Jahr faseln. Und das Visionsvideo wird da angeführt als Beweis für Aion 3.0. Also ich finde das Ganze etwas sehr merkwürdig, es ist bestimmt ein Fake.


----------



## Lucius Skalbur (3. Februar 2010)

Wieso? Nur weil bei WoW oder HdRO z.B. ne neue Nummer vorne = ein neues Addon ist, muss man doch nicht auch woanders diese Regelung haben.

Und ob der patch nun 1.6 oder 2.0 oder 232.3567 heisst, spielt doch keine Rolle


----------



## RetPali (3. Februar 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Ich bin echt so gespannt auf die neuen Inhalte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wo hast du das mit den zwei neuen Klassen her?^^
ich hab das im Trailer nicht gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (3. Februar 2010)

vielleicht als Beispiel nicht so glücklich. kann es ja nochmal bearbeiten^^


----------



## Nahemis (3. Februar 2010)

@ Retpali

Im Visionstrailer war eine Ausschnitt wo eine Art Mönch mit blosen Fäusten auf nen Mob eingeprügelt hat und ein Mädel die ein Pet hatte. Ich vermute es weil das in Aion zur Zeit keiner kann. Und aus einer Grundklasse ergeben sich bei Aion immer 2 "spezialisierte" Klassen.


----------



## Nahemis (3. Februar 2010)

naja mal schauen was kommt


----------



## Feuerwirbel (3. Februar 2010)

Cerom schrieb:


> Habe ich da was übersehen ? Es sollte doch zuerst mal der Patch 1.6 kommen ?



War patch 1.6 nicht dass mit den fliegenden begleitern , der kam doch vor weinachten blos hieß nich 1.6


----------



## Virthu (3. Februar 2010)

*level-cap erhöhung* ist eigentlich an sich nicht schlecht, da manche klassen etwas mehr komplexität vertragen könnten, wie z.b. die gladiatoren(4 tasten klasse aus meiner sicht bis jetzt und das nervt irgendwie doch ganz beträchtlich). ausserdem muss an der pvp balance noch ein wenig herumgeschraubt werden, weshalb ev das neue punkte-system eine breicherung darstellen könnte, auch wenn mir diese neuerung zusammen mit dem üblichen stigmasystem nach ein wenig chaos aussieht. immerhin bekommt man ja die punkte anscheinend durch simples leveln und muss nicht erst unmengen an kinah im ah lassen.

was den *grund-abyss* und seine angebliche sinnlosigkeit angeht - nun ja, man kann es als abwechslung sehen. immerhin haben wir bereits 2 abyssebenen, die sich dem flugkampf verschrieben haben und wo die festungen auf solchen kampf ausgelegt sind. eine neue art der festungsangriffe und verteidigungen dürfte wohl auch für etwas mehr spass bei den nahkämpfern sorgen, die sich sonst etwas unangenehm im fliegen spielen. ausserdem bietet sich die möglichkeit an, mal etwas anderes als ein häufchen kleiner inseln in die gegend zu setzen und stattdessen etwas abwechslungsreichere landschaften zu designen. so meine hoffnung zumindest. es ist nicht minder interessant, ob und wie diese neue ebene von der geschichte her in den abyss passen soll, denn während der letzten kampagne wird angedeuttet, man würde in zukunft balaurea besuchen. vielleicht ist es ja ein kleiner auftakt dazu.

*raid für 24 leute*. mja... das sehe ich sehr skeptisch, da ich eigentlich kein zweites wow spielen will. je mehr pve ins spiel kommt, desto weniger werden im abyss und im pvp anzutreffen sein. wenn sich jetzt schon ein grosser teil der spieler oft zu fein ist, für 30 minuten eine festung zu deffen, wie soll das erst mit solchen instanzen aussehen? jedenfalls wären mehr inhalte für RVR aus meiner sicht wünschenswerter. sollte der raid aber im neuen bereich des abyss stattfinden, wäre es eine geniale idee. die notizen weiter unten dueten aber auf eine geschlossene instanz hin, was ich weniger toll finde.

*neue maps*, hmhm. als ich im koreanischen inven.cor.kr forum herumstöberte, gab es dort anscheinend spekulationen, welche gebiete das sein sollten. auf einem screenshot wurden für asmodier das nördlichste gebiet und für elyos das östlich von heiron markiert. ausserdem bei beiden das gebet um den turm der ewigkeit. vor allem das letztere würde ich unheimlich gerne im spiel sehen - in der hoffnung, dass sich die designer viel viel mehr mühe gegeben haben, eine sehr gute optische leistung samt einem soliden geschichtlichem hintergrund zu liefern. die derzeitigen gebiete sind bis auf oberen abyss sehr unspektakulär, zumindest auf elyos seite.

in dem von mir verlinkten thema aus dem offiziellen koreanischem forum gibt es eine liste der neuen fertigkeiten, die aus dem chinesichen übersetzt wurde. falls jemand sich die google-übersetzung antun möchte, hier ist sie samt ein paar anderen details 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(meine kommentare in rot):



> Internationale Seiten Artikel raeyong ~ peoongeoim Quellen: http://bbs.178.com/
> 
> *Zusammenfassung*
> 
> ...


----------



## Kizna (3. Februar 2010)

So ich will jetzt nicht die ganze Euphorie rausnehmen aber der Patch wird nicht in nächster Zeit kommen.

Quelle: http://www.aionsource.com/forum/news-announcements/105069-new-aion-2-0-beyond-rumors-surface-february-2010-release-korea-4.html#post2075671

Im grunde genommen heist das nichts anderes als das wir noch lange warten dürfen. Sagen wir der Patch kommt nach deren Aussage vll. in drei Monaten. dann nochmal drei Monate um zu uns zu kommen, macht sechs Monate. Wenn das wirklich der Fall ist, dann wird Aion untergehen. Die können nicht wirklich erwarten, dass die Spieler knapp ein halbes Jahr ohne Content spielen. Hinzu kommt noch das nächste Addon seitens Blizzard und AoC was einige Leute zurückholen wird. Auch Lotro schläft nicht und hat vor kurzer Zeit ein Addon rausgebracht, mal ganz abgesehen von den ganzen Patches die zum Teil größer sind als Dinge für die andere Firmen Geld wollen.

Schön und gut, dass NCsoft mit B&S und GW3(wobei das von Arena Net produziert wird) noch ein parr andere Eisen im Feuer hat, nur kühlt unseres zu sehr ab. Ich bin noch nicht 50 und habe noch nicht meine Sachen zusammen, aber ich denke länger als 2-3 Monate werde ich nicht baruchen und dann ist Sense, da ich leider kein Twinkzüchter bin.

Vondaher habe ich mich über die Meldung gefreut, aber wenn sich dass wieder als total Ente auszeichnen solte ... naja und auch die Ankündigung "Wir werden demnächste Content "ankündigen" ist mehr als unbefriedigend. Vondaher NCsoft tu was oder bald tut sich nichts mehr.


----------



## Virthu (3. Februar 2010)

bevor die aion-seite heute down gegangen ist, konnte ich noch den kommentar von amboss zu den ganzen gerüchten lesen. und was der zwischen den zeilen meinte, sah für mich aus nach "immer mit der ruhe, wir ackern gerade daran, in kürze gibt es auch offizielle infos".

ich erinnere hierbei an die kommentare der CMs, als ähnliche situation wegen dem sehr stark verzögertem Aion-release entstand und an alle die "fake"-schreihälse, die die geleakten 1.5 patch-infos als unsinn abgetan haben. der patch kam dann fast 1:1 raus, wie die "fake"-infos ihn beschrieben haben.

im übrigen hat "die tomate" später etwas interessanteres als "ups, was ist das, die koreaner haben uns ja nichts davon gesagt" geschrieben:


> Once again, this information was not released by NCsoft (of course this includes NCWest). These are rumors, and I'd hate for anyone to see them as anything else. Will we be releasing information about upcoming content updates soon? Yes. Did we do so in the last week? No.
> 
> Please, be patient for just a little while longer. We know you want more information and you will get what you desire soon!



das hört sich nicht nach "zomg, noch ein halbes jahr bis zum neuen patch" an.

ganz zu schweigen davon, dass die meisten von der idee bessesen sind, die lokalisierung würde tatsächlich sehr lange zeit in anspruch nehmen. der grund, warum die ursprüngliche "lokalisierung" angeblich so viel zeit benötigt hatte, war schlichte marketingstrategie. käme aion mit 1.0 raus, wärs ein megaflop, weil das spiel ein reiner grinder mit sehr wenig inhalt war. mit 1.2 wäre das ähnlich gewesen. erst 1.5 hat deutlich mehr für westliche spieler interessante inhalte geboten. und prompt war das spiel auch bei uns draussen.

edit:
ah, da sind unseren geliebten offi-foren auch wieder. das hat amboss geschrieben:


> Das war entweder eine lange oder kurze Nacht bei dir.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nach den üblichen verhaltensweisen der CMs gängiger MMOs ist das quasi eine bestätigung der geleakten infos.


----------



## rocksor (3. Februar 2010)

Hier in Deutschland wird es wie ich denke noch lange dauern bis zu ner Level-Cap Erhöhung. Sowas bringen die erst raus wenn alle Spieler, auch die Casuals, den jetzigen lvl 50 Content gesehen haben. In Korea vll. möglich, in Deutschland dürfte man wohl noch etwas länger warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redmoone (3. Februar 2010)

Hmm zum einen finde ich einen Patch sehr begrüßenswert leider sind das nur Gerüchte ich würde sagen erstmal auf dem Boden bleiben.
Die einzige offizielle Quelle die wir haben ist der Vision Trailer und der eine Komentar von Ambos, dass die Sachen ausm Trailer auch kommen
werden in diesem Jahr.

Level Cap will be lvl 55;
Hmm zeitlich würde es passen, die erste lvl Anhebung war nach 7 Monaten dennoch kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das die wieder das lvl erhöhen
weil das würde bedeuten, dass das gefarmte Equip stark entwertet wird und der gedanke gefällt mir nicht absulut nicht.

Talent System (New): From lvl50, players can get one point per level;
Dachte eigentlich das Stigma System ist das Talent System deswegen finde ich es recht komisch das die dann ein 5 Punkte Talent System reinbringen
und das kommt erst ab 50 also bis 50 braucht man keins und dann ab 50 bekommt man das ich weis nicht aber ich bin nicht der einzige der das 
komisch findet.

New weapons and corresponding skills, each class will have about 3 new skills;
Zwischen 45 und 50 hab ich eigentlich mehr als nur 3 neue Skills bekommen zähl ich die Stigmas noch zu sind weit mehr als 3, wenns lvl Erhöhung
wirklich gibt ist es klar das es neue Skills gibt

New Guild Skill for Guild Leader only;
Hmm endlich mal die AP der Gilde verschleudern :-)

New Maps for Elyos and Asmodians;
Das war angekündigt mit VT.

New Abyss map on the ground;
Ich hab ein deja vu hatten wir das nicht schon beim letzten Patch das sowas kommen soll, ich persöhnlich denke das ist der wunsch einiger 
Nahkämpfer ich würde es selbst begrüßen da aber fliegen recht wichtig in dem Spiel ist besonders im PvP, sonst könnte man nicht überall
im Abbys fliegen aber mal schauen.

New lvl 60 Manastone;
Zu gibts nix zu sagen.

New Instance: Alatr in the Water(Translated from Chinese)
Ist Warscheinlich

New 24 people Guild Raid
Ist Warscheinlich

Was ich halt sagen will sind Gerücht manche sachen sind naheliegend andere wiederum krass ausgedrückt sind Wunschdenken, beim
letzten Patch gabs genauso gerücht wobei die teilweise noch haarstreubender waren und die in größtenteils nicht Stimmten. Ich würde 
sagen abwarten und Tee trinken bis NC was offiziell verlautbart weil ich habs selten in MMOs erlebt das Infos leaken.

*Zurücklehn und Tee trink*


----------



## Kizna (3. Februar 2010)

rocksor schrieb:


> Hier in Deutschland wird es wie ich denke noch lange dauern bis zu ner Level-Cap Erhöhung. Sowas bringen die erst raus wenn alle Spieler, auch die Casuals, den jetzigen lvl 50 Content gesehen haben. In Korea vll. möglich, in Deutschland dürfte man wohl noch etwas länger warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Die Casualseuche. Als ob es die interessieren würde ob hier noch leute leveln oder nicht. Der Patch wird aufgespielt when its done. Die werden sich wohl kaum an die Levelzeit richten, wenn das Teil schon in Asien aufgespielt ist.Mitlerweile haben einige Leute Level 50 erreicht und die wollen bald, verständlicher weise neue Dinge erlben dürfen. Ahja und wegen dem Endcontent, DP wirst du auch mit Level 55 noch besuchen müssen. Ich glaube kaum, dass du einfach so mit grün-blauen Equip in den Raiddungeon gehen kannt.


----------



## Nadaria (4. Februar 2010)

Ihr diskutiert über ein ungelegtes EI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie schon von NCSoft gesagt worden ist - es sind NUR Gerüchte... Genauso wie die 1.8 Patchnotes den es nie gegeben hat etc....
Abwarten Teetrinken bevor nicht mal in Korea irgendwas bestätigt wird brauchen wir uns noch nicht auf irgendwas freuen oder ärgern....


----------



## Elathar (4. Februar 2010)

ich dachte ihr seid alle so schlau und gebt einem tipps wo man gucken muss... google.de


einfach mal bei twitter nachgucken.... 


*aion_amboss*    Die Aion 2.0 "News" auf diversen Seiten sind Geruechte und keine offiziellen Infos.



also... erledigt


----------



## Kizna (4. Februar 2010)

Zeigt mal wieder wie sehr sich die Leute mit den Vorpostern beschäftigen. Habe doch schon lange den Link zu den Absagen seitens des Patches gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (5. Februar 2010)

mehr gerüchte und noch mehr google-übersetzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



original: http://aion.plaync.co.kr/board/server/view?articleID=1410046&rootCategory=34
übersetzung: http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Faion.plaync.co.kr%2Fboard%2Fserver%2Fview%3FarticleID%3D1410046%26rootCategory%3D34&sl=ko&tl=en

hab das von hier: 
http://www.aionsource.com/forum/aion-discussion/105062-aion-2-0-a-13.html#post2083686

die interessanteste stelle:


> "Coming in February is scheduled for the 'Ion' We're updating 2.0. 2.0 engine, CryEngine update on the development of its Ion Engine to modify the level of operation through the graphical quality was significantly ramping up the level 58 to level up , underwater cities and Vehicles, the housing system, including siege weapons were added content "



hmmmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (10. Februar 2010)

Amboss bestätigt Aion 2.0 Release im ersten Halbjahr bei uns. Quelle: Twitter


----------



## Torrance (10. Februar 2010)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Amboss bestätigt Aion 2.0 Release im ersten Halbjahr bei uns. Quelle: Twitter



Ich hab grad mal geschaut und im Twitter steht da irgendwie nichts von. Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach blind, kann ja sein oder man hat es wieder entfernt, was auch sein kann.

Frohes weiterleveln bei AION ... achja und Legionssuche ist an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karbal (10. Februar 2010)

Also Amboss hat es im offiziellen forum bestätigt siehe Forum link

Dort hat er folgendes geschrieben:
Das war auch der Startschuss für mich, zu bestätigen, dass wir hart mit dem koreanischen Entwicklerteam zusammenarbeiten und das Update mit den neuen Inhalten auch im Westen für das erste Halbjahr 2010 geplant ist.


Mehr Details, z.B. zu den konkreten Inhalten, veröffentlichen wir, sobald die Planungen abgeschlossen sind. Bitte beachtet auch, dass die Bezeichnungen von Patches und Updates bei uns im Westen sich teilweise auch von den Bezeichnungen in Korea unterscheiden kann.


----------



## Deadwool (10. Februar 2010)

http://twitter.com/aion_amboss:
@Bios77 Aion 2.0 auch bei uns im ersten Halbjahr. Im Forum habe ich hier geantwortet: http://bit.ly/aqzS4m


----------



## Torrance (10. Februar 2010)

Deadwool schrieb:


> http://twitter.com/aion_amboss:
> @Bios77 Aion 2.0 auch bei uns im ersten Halbjahr. Im Forum habe ich hier geantwortet: http://bit.ly/aqzS4m



Stimmt, ich war blind, ich bitte das zu entschuldigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich freu mich schon auf weiter Infos zu den Update. Sind die Gerüchte richtig oder erwartet uns was völlig anderes?

Schauen wir mal. 

Frohes warten und überraschen lassen (ich hasse Überraschungen^^)


----------



## Thoriumobi (11. Februar 2010)

Hm, auch ne Möglichkeit das leidige Thema "Endcontent" zu umgehen, man lässt die Leute ewig leveln, und bringt dann schnell nen Patch raus, mit dem sie wieder weiter leveln müssen, und so geht das immer weiter. ^^


----------



## Sin (12. Februar 2010)

Naja, ganz so scharf kann man es natürlich auch sehen ^^

Aber Aion ist anders aufgebaut, da fängt der "Endcontent" nicht erst auf max level an, sondern bereits ca Stufe 40~45


----------



## Braamséry (12. Februar 2010)

Ich halte Talente auch für Unsinn.

Wenn die mit den Stigmas und Fähigkeitsbüchern etwas weiterführen würden, wäre das besser. Da haben wir Spieler auf vielseitigere Möglichkeiten.

Das mit den Raids wär ein klares +
Nur PvP und normalo Instanzen sind atm noch ausreichend, später aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Virthu (25. Februar 2010)

so so, ein paar neue infos sind aufgetaucht. neben total nutzlosem gelaber des ex-lineage2-bonzen im "producer letter" und ominösem hinweis auf den freitag seitens der "tomate" tiamat auf aionsource.com schreibt aionhu.hu davon, dass die koreaner am 3. märz eine pressekonferenz mit allen infos zum anstehenden update abhalten werden.

d.h. noch mindestens einen monat warten, bis bei uns etwas neues kommt ><


----------



## Virthu (27. Februar 2010)

etwas mehr von der offiziellen seite. die infos sind echt, das geschreibsel drumherum eher scherzhaft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (27. Februar 2010)

Naja Daily Quests halte ich nicht viel von.

Die 2 Punkte danach sind interessant. 

Der 4. Punkt ... naja ich Spiel Jäger also egal und Dark Poeta war ich noch nicht


----------



## Nahemis (27. Februar 2010)

Na das sieht doch vielversprechend aus. Die Skeptiker werden bestimmt wieder was zu meckern haben aber das kennen wir ja schon^^


----------



## Virthu (2. März 2010)

hmm, die koreaner ziehen anscheinend schon den ersten teil des neuen patches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.inven.co....&iskin=&l=12597

wir brauchen endlich jemanden hier, der koreanisch verstehen kann und gewillt ist, die infos zu teilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: http://www.aionsourc...tml#post2144337



> Actually the press conference was already held in other country
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


WTF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cell81469 (2. März 2010)

Hach ich mag den Google übersetzer^^ Comedy auf höchstem Niveau^^



> Split Update
> 
> Nicht konforme aktualisieren Sie Ihre eonpaekhaeboatdeoni
> 
> ...



das sagen die Jungs von Brille dazu wers nu in verständliches deutsch übersetzen kann bekommtn Schulterklopfer von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (2. März 2010)

cell81469 schrieb:


> Hach ich mag den Google übersetzer^^ Comedy auf höchstem Niveau^^
> 
> 
> 
> das sagen die Jungs von Brille dazu wers nu in verständliches deutsch übersetzen kann bekommtn Schulterklopfer von mir




Würde spontan auf eine Fehlermeldung tippen und dem Hinweis, dass es sich hier nur um einen Teil des Patches handelt. Der Patch ist 906mb groß und die restlichen cirka 100mb wobei die in kleineren Teilen später kommen.

So würde ich es jetzt deuten. Ahja wenn ihr was zum lachen wolt, dann sucht euch die Patchnotizen des SM raus und lasst die übersetzen, DAS ist Spaß.


----------



## Virthu (2. März 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Würde spontan auf eine Fehlermeldung tippen und dem Hinweis, dass es sich hier nur um einen Teil des Patches handelt. Der Patch ist 906mb groß und die restlichen cirka 100mb wobei die in kleineren Teilen später kommen.
> 
> So würde ich es jetzt deuten. Ahja wenn ihr was zum lachen wolt, dann sucht euch die Patchnotizen des SM raus und lasst die übersetzen, DAS ist Spaß.



patchnotizen zu den klassen? etwas neues oder noch alter kram vom februar? wenn etwas neues, immer her mit dem link, bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (2. März 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> patchnotizen zu den klassen? etwas neues oder noch alter kram vom februar? wenn etwas neues, immer her mit dem link, bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Puuuh häng mich auf wo ich den jetzt finden soll. Das Teil war etwas aus dem 1.5er Patch also dem Release Patch von Aion in Europa. Allgemein wird der koreanische Begriff für SM mit "Sex" übersetzt, was im Endeffekt mehr eine Pornoannounce war als eine Patchnotitz zum Spiritmaster.


----------



## Virthu (3. März 2010)

ohhhh neuigkeiten, die wirklich nach neuem aussehen.

http://aion.gamechos...port&num=121222

video anschauen und staunen.
die leute mit noscript müssen gamechosun und pandora.tv zulassen, sonst läuft das video nicht.

die offiziellen und langweiligen news gibts wohl auf den üblichen aion-hps.

edit:

neue kostüme für den luxury shop: http://aion.gamechos...port&num=121279

das gleiche video wie oben nur mit mehr screenies am anfang und vom bild her grösser:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffp_NcPfKvs&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Torrance (3. März 2010)

Ist ein sehr schönes Video. Dieser "Strudeltransport" sind interessant aus. ^^ Ich bin weiterhin gespannt, was da auf uns zukommt. 

Frohes in den Sonne hocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (3. März 2010)

oha. Das schaut eindrücklich aus.


----------



## Virthu (3. März 2010)

hmm, ein wenig enttäuschend ist es aber dennoch. das kommende update ist nämlich nur 1.9 und wird nur verbesserungen an der spielmechanik u.ä. enthalten. rest bleibt genau gleich, bis auf die 11 neuen quests. d.h. keine neuen gebiete monster etc. das video mit den schönen gebieten und bossmonstern stell den patch 2.0 dar und der ist immer noch in entwicklung, auch wenn die gebiete alle schon fertiggestellt wurden, wenn ich die übersetzung richtig verstehe. auf aionsource ist mit verweis auf powerbook(wie powerwiki bei uns) der mai als voraussichtlicher erscheinungszeitraum in einem der spekulationsthreads erwähnt worden.

mir persönlich machen die neuen durchs kombinieren entstehenden waffen einige sorgen. ranger-klasse z.b. ist jetzt schon recht hirnfrei zu spielen und wenn die erst ihre waffen so leicht upgraden können, wirds irgendwie vollkommen beknackt für alle nicht-plattenträger. andererseits kommt man etwas günstiger an gescheite waffen ran, was mir als sorc ev eine günstige zauberspeedwaffe mit guter magietreffsicherheit bescheren dürfte. dennoch dürfte diese entwicklung die durchschnittliche lebenszeit im pvp stark verkürzen.

p.s.: hab mich gerade daran erinnert, dass mein gladi kromedes speer hat. speer + stats von einer anderen waffe(treffsicherheit und bisserl attack drauf) + verzaubern auf stufe 15 = lololo faceroll mode incoming.
pps: omgomg, ich brauche kohle und ein xp we.


----------



## Virthu (3. März 2010)

neue flügel:

http://aion.duowan.com/1002/130779061633.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helmchen123 (4. März 2010)

http://www.augenarztfinder.de/


----------



## Virthu (4. März 2010)

meine ignore-liste wird dich sehr mögen, helmchen-troll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hätte dich ja fast schon vergessen.


----------



## Nahemis (4. März 2010)

Moin Helmchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn er nicht da wäre würde mir schon was fehlen^^

mfg Nahemis


----------



## Stancer (4. März 2010)

Sind das nicht die Flügel aus der Veteranenbelohnung für 6 Monate ?


----------



## Virthu (4. März 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Sind das nicht die Flügel aus der Veteranenbelohnung für 6 Monate ?



nein


----------



## Karbal (5. März 2010)

So hier sind nun die kompletten Patchnotes von 1.9 in deutsch.

Wie ich finde sehr nette sachen dabei:

- Dredgion ist nicht mir nur Assa Spielplatz weil alles Mobs nun Stealther sehen
- Alle Stigmasteine sind beim NPC kaufbar
- Neue Fähigkeiten
und und und aber lest selbst.

1.9 patchnotes powerwiki


----------



## Geige (5. März 2010)

> - Alle Stigmasteine sind beim NPC kaufbar



Na ganz toll -.-*
Wofür habe ich mir dann gleichnochmal die Mühe gemacht Angstschrei zu farmen, wenn den nach dem Patch eh jeder hat!?
Zum kotzen Nc-Whiner trifft Aion krittisch -> Aion wird WoW 2 -.-*


----------



## Nahemis (5. März 2010)

tja ist ja anscheinend genau das was die community will. na erstmal abwarten und tee trinken.


----------



## Virthu (5. März 2010)

Geige schrieb:


> Na ganz toll -.-*
> Wofür habe ich mir dann gleichnochmal die Mühe gemacht Angstschrei zu farmen, wenn den nach dem Patch eh jeder hat!?
> Zum kotzen Nc-Whiner trifft Aion krittisch -> Aion wird WoW 2 -.-*



ich sehs anders. das spielfeld wird endlich ausgeglichener. alle templer und gladis werden endlich zu 100% an ihre 1,5 minuten stunresi kommen und können endlich aufhören zu jammern, weil sie angeblich ach so schnell draufgehen. die ranger können dann ev endlich den rand halten und nie mehr etwas vom "skill" erzählen, während jeder von denen die bisher sehr seltenen stigmas wie bestial fury und focused shots beim händler kaufen, aus 2 40ern bögen ein miraju-equivalent mit pvp-schadensbonus basteln und die meisten nicht-plattenträger innerhalb weniger sekunden mit purem faceroll umballern kann. es wird toll sein.


----------



## Kizna (5. März 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> ich sehs anders. das spielfeld wird endlich ausgeglichener. alle templer und gladis werden endlich zu 100% an ihre 1,5 minuten stunresi kommen und können endlich aufhören zu jammern, weil sie angeblich ach so schnell draufgehen. die ranger können dann ev endlich den rand halten und nie mehr etwas vom "skill" erzählen, während jeder von denen die bisher sehr seltenen stigmas wie bestial fury und focused shots beim händler kaufen, aus 2 40ern bögen ein miraju-equivalent mit pvp-schadensbonus basteln und die meisten nicht-plattenträger innerhalb weniger sekunden mit purem faceroll umballern kann. es wird toll sein.




Naja beim Gladi würde ich weniger wegen dem Stunresie heulen als wegen dem Blutsaugenden Schlag. Zweiteres ist so selten, dass die meisten ihn nichtmal kennen und PvP und PvE Mäßig einer der genialsten Skills. Stunresie konnte zumindest auf Kromede meist für zwischen 2-4 Millionen Kinnah im AH gefunden werden. Was die Ranger angeht mache ich mir da tatsächlich am meisten Sorgen. Wobei mit meinen Blutsaugenden schlag auch bald nichtmehr.

Wobei mir noch ganz andere Punkte Kopfzerbrechen bereiten. Aber mal schauen was im Endeffekt aufgespielt wird.


----------



## Virthu (11. März 2010)

neue flügelmodelle gibt es wohl auch zum teil per abyss quests.

http://www.aionsource.com/forum/aion-discussion/110257-new-wings-abyss-quest-npc-details.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (11. März 2010)

sehr fett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (11. März 2010)

Rosige Zeiten erwarten uns, zumindestens was die Flügel angehen. Bald kommen die Veteranenbelohnungen und dann noch der Patch 1.9. Wenn das nicht das Sammlerherz höher schlagen lässt, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (11. März 2010)

Oh ja, noch 2 Wochen bis zu meinen Veteranenflügel... wie schnell doch die Zeit vergeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (11. März 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Oh ja, noch 2 Wochen bis zu meinen Veteranenflügel... wie schnell doch die Zeit vergeht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sechs Monate ja, meine Twinks werden sich freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (11. März 2010)

Weil ich gehackt wurde dauerts bei mir wohl n paar Tage länger =(

Die Flügel sehen Klasse aus!

Hoffentlich kommt 1.9 bald!


----------



## Deadwool (11. März 2010)

Naja, weiss ja noch keiner wie teuer der Kram wird. Möglicherweise wird sich kaum was ändern.
Wer vorher wusste wie man durch seine Berufe den Kinah Nachschub sichert, hat sich die teuren Stigmas längst aus dem AH gekauft.
Die anderen die nur rumjammern dass jeder der Kohle hat im Spiel ganz bestimmt beim Chinesen kauft, 
wird möglicherweise auch nach dem Patch die Mittel nicht aufbringen können die Stigmas beim Händler zu kaufen. Schauma mal ^^


----------



## Kizna (12. März 2010)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Naja, weiss ja noch keiner wie teuer der Kram wird. Möglicherweise wird sich kaum was ändern.
> Wer vorher wusste wie man durch seine Berufe den Kinah Nachschub sichert, hat sich die teuren Stigmas längst aus dem AH gekauft.
> Die anderen die nur rumjammern dass jeder der Kohle hat im Spiel ganz bestimmt beim Chinesen kauft,
> wird möglicherweise auch nach dem Patch die Mittel nicht aufbringen können die Stigmas beim Händler zu kaufen. Schauma mal ^^



Geld durch Berufe hat man zu Beginn sehr gut gemacht. Mittlerweile gibt es noch ein paar Wege Kinnah zu verdienen, nur sind die bei weitem nicht mehr so effizient wie noch vor einigen Monaten.

Wie teuer die Stigmas werden, wird sich zeigen, aber ich schätze die pendeln sich so zwischen 5-10 Millionen Kinah beim Händler ein.


----------



## La Saint (12. März 2010)

Die Flügel geben wirklich was her.

Nur wird man dann auf unserem Server die Elyos von "Tauben" in "Kolibries" umbenennen müssen. ^^


----------



## Norjena (17. März 2010)

Die Infos sehen doch allesamt sehr interessant aus, da freu ich mich ja noch mehr wenn ich ab April wieder in Atrea vorbeischauen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kizna (17. März 2010)

Norjena schrieb:


> Die Infos sehen doch allesamt sehr interessant aus, da freu ich mich ja noch mehr wenn ich ab April wieder in Atrea vorbeischauen werde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weiterhin auf Kromede? Falls ja dann wb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (17. März 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Weiterhin auf Kromede? Falls ja dann wb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar, wozu sollte ich den Server wechseln? Ich fang doch nicht nochmal komplett von vorne an^^.


----------



## Stierka (17. März 2010)

> Level Cap will be lvl 55;


Dadurch sollte der Core auch Eroberbar sein aber finde es doof noch 5 Level mehr zu machen.



> Talent System (New): From lvl50, players can get one point per level;


Bin darauf gespannt wenn es ein Fail wird dann können sie es ja auch Rausnehmen.



> New weapons and corresponding skills, each class will have about 3 new skills;


Darauf freue ich mich schon sehr hoffe mehr AOE



> New Guild Skill for Guild Leader only;


Kann ich nix genaues sagen weil ich nicht weiss was die *Bringen* sollen



> New Maps for Elyos and Asmodians;


Ja sehr schön bei 2 mal durchspielen wirds mir echt zu langweillig auf den alten Maps.



> New Abyss map on the ground;


Nicht mehr Riften um mal ne Runde Bodenkampf zu haben wo ich als Gladi ne Chance habe



> New Instance: Alatr in the Water(Translated from Chinese)


Das ist wohl mal was Cooles.



> New 24 people Guild Raid


MC feeling achja hoffe das man da auch mal Länger brauch und schön viele Bossmobs hauen darf.Wenn ich noch daran denke MC am Weekend <3

Am meisten würde mich Hausen freuen hoffe das man auch sein eigenes Zimmer hat und das nach Rang sich ändert an grösse und vorgelegten Inneneinrichtungen wie Kaminen,Fenstern,Balkone......


----------



## Torrance (18. März 2010)

Stierka schrieb:


> Darauf freue ich mich schon sehr hoffe mehr AOE



War das Ironisch gemeint? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (18. März 2010)

1.9 angeblich ab 24. märz in korea verfügbar.

unsere CMs haben gestern oder vorgestern per twitter "aufregende neuigkeiten" in dieser woche versprochen. wer weiss, vielleicht hatten sie sich bei der übersetzung mühe gegeben und wir müssen nicht lange warten, bis unser update da ist.

p.s: was soll dieser java script zwang hier >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pps:

offizielle meldung in koreanisch: http://aion.plaync.co.kr/board/notice/view?articleID=1031&page=
und der thread auf aionsource dazu: http://www.aionsource.com/topic/106629-videoaion-version-19-available-on-mar-24th/


----------



## Nahemis (18. März 2010)

Das sind tolle Neuigkeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In einem Interview hieß es, das sie den Patch möglichst zeitnah zum Releasetermin in Korea auch zu uns bringen wollen.
Ich schätze der Patch 1.9 kommt ende April zu uns und ca. Juni oder Juli dann der Patch 2.0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freue mich riesig darauf^^


----------



## Geige (18. März 2010)

Patch 1.9 wirds dann wohl spätestens im Mai bei uns geben, 2.0 wohl anfang des Sommers im August schätze ich,
gut dann hab ich wohl noch genug Zeit meinen Jäger mit Deava Set Auszurüsten und ihn in die Gebiete 37+ zu bringen =D


----------



## Virthu (18. März 2010)

jemand war sehr kreativ xD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3mSjHhFpP4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Virthu (27. März 2010)

ein koreanischer assa spieler zu 1.9:

http://aion.gamechosun.co.kr/board/view.php?bid=job4&num=130031

einfach die bilder anschauen, saulustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (2. April 2010)

Videos zu den neuen Counter Skills

Sorcerer


SM


Kleri


Kantor


Tank


Assa


Jäger


Gladi


----------



## Stancer (2. April 2010)

Hast du auch Infos was genau diese Skills bewirken ? Bei Jäger und Sorc isses ja offensichtlich aber bei den anderen ?


----------



## Nahemis (2. April 2010)

Das ist eine Fähigkeit für alle Klassen um aus der Betäubung frei zu kommen.


----------



## Stancer (3. April 2010)

Wirken die nur im PvP oder auch im PvE ? Im PvE könnte das zu Problemen führen, wenn der Jäger in der Ini sich in die nächste Monstergruppe teleportiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (3. April 2010)

Meines Wissens nach funktioniert es auch im PvE. Man kommt nur aus dem Stun aber man telepotiert sich nicht automatisch. Es kann sein das es in gewissen Situationen nicht funktioniert z.b. in einen Bosskampf oder ähnliches. So genau weiß ich es nicht und mehr geben die Infos auch nicht her^^


----------



## Kizna (4. April 2010)

Interessant wäre zu wissen, was für eine CD die Conterskills besitzen. Was sie bewirken ist im übrigen schon bekannt *guckst du hier *unter Punkt 4. Fertigkeiten. Kleriker hat eindeutig den stärksten Skill und Kantor finde ich persöhnlich am schwächsten. Soweit der Angiff+ beim Gladi nicht wieder verbugt ist, dann ist der fürs Gruppen-PvP/PvE auf lange Sicht sehr gut zu gebrauchen, es sei denn man muss tanken.

Ahja was den Port vom Source bzw. den Rückzug vom Ranger angeht, der wird immer ausgelösst soweit man den Spell benutzt und auch wenn der port random sein soll, so ist er in 90% der Fälle nach vore gerichtet.


----------



## Nahemis (6. April 2010)

Hab hier ein Video von den neuen Flügeln

Elyos: http://www.youtube.c...__fqcY55z4&NR=1

Asmodian: http://www.youtube.c...LZJCGHiNKY&NR=1

New Costumes: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBEMKgg7tVs&NR=1


----------



## Silentpups (6. April 2010)

Hey schnullie, die Flügel sind ja mal echt der Hammer auf jeden Fall nice


----------



## Virthu (6. April 2010)

find die neuen flügel ziemlich doof. die mini-zusätze drauf wirken wie aufgeklebt und sehen leicht beknackt aus imo. passt aber in das übliche anime-schema, wo manchen chars flügel auch ausm kopf wachsen &gt;&lt; da lob ich mir meine vetererans-flügel, die deutlich ansprechender sind, auch wenn mir die netten leuchtenden muster auf den neuen modellen durchaus zusagen.


----------



## Aquapainter (7. April 2010)

Ach du Sch....e

was soll denn an den Flügeln Nice sein?

Die Elyos sehen ja noch halbwegs nett aus. Aber die Asmodierflügel.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unabhängig davon sehen ohnehin nur die ersten (weissen) Flügel am besten aus.
Der Rest wirkt völlig übertrieben und kitschig.


----------



## Virthu (15. April 2010)

ein paar mehr bewegte und unbewegte bilder von 2.0:

*screeenshots*

aussehen und werte von

-stangen

http://aion.duowan.c...5273016206.html

-2hand-schwertern

http://aion.duowan.c...5183850632.html

-stäben

http://aion.duowan.c...5268135357.html

-bögen

http://aion.duowan.c...5265518536.html

-dolchen

http://aion.duowan.com/1004/135189263544.html

-büchern

http://aion.duowan.c...5254800371.html

-schilden:

http://aion.duowan.c...5203274231.html

-neue rüstungen

http://aion.duowan.com/1004/135187643364.html
http://aion.duowan.com/1004/135193425613.html

*videos:*

2.0 gebiet

http://aion.duowan.c...5255228532.html

2.0 ini

http://aion.duowan.c...5254505503.html

die neuen gebiete scheinen jedenfalls recht ansprechend designt zu werden.


----------



## Geige (15. April 2010)

Kannte ich schon, besonders die Bögen sehen spitze aus!


----------



## Nahemis (16. April 2010)

Die neuen Gebiete und Instanzen von Aion sehn fett aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Freue mich schon darauf


----------



## Nahemis (16. April 2010)

Neue Aktionsleiste mit 1.9

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJruBbrLUCU


----------



## Nahemis (21. April 2010)

*NCsoft *gibt übrigens einen Veröffentlichungszeitraum für den Patch 1.9 bekannt. Demnach erscheint das *Update im Mai 2010 auf den Liveservern*.

http://www.onlinewelten.com/games/aion/news/fragt-kinslon-patch-1-9-erscheint-im-mai-78163/


----------



## Tyraila (22. April 2010)

> Talent System (New): From lvl50, players can get one point per level




hm mein english ist nicht gerade das wahre

verstehe ich das richtig das man ab lvl 50 punkte verteilt?


----------



## Nahemis (22. April 2010)

So hab ich es auch verstanden. 5 Talentpunkte, die man frei verteilen kann.


----------



## Progamer13332 (22. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich, bei einem PVP Spiel andauernd das Levelcap hochzududeln und neue Skills einzuführen ist keine so arg gute Idee.




ach und was will man sonst in ein addon einbauen?^^


----------



## Geige (22. April 2010)

Neue Gebiet, neue Skills über Quests neue Ausrüsstung, etc.
Wie es vor WoW anscheinend ganz normal war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerom (22. April 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> *NCsoft *gibt übrigens einen Veröffentlichungszeitraum für den Patch 1.9 bekannt. Demnach erscheint das *Update im Mai 2010 auf den Liveservern*.
> 
> http://www.onlinewel...t-im-mai-78163/



Am 29.4.2010 wird der Patch 1,9 erst mal auf einen Testserver gestellt.


----------



## Nahemis (23. April 2010)

Ist schon sehr merkwürdig, das Buffed dafür keine News macht. Naja ist halt ein WoW portal


----------



## Kizna (23. April 2010)

Cerom schrieb:


> Am 29.4.2010 wird der Patch 1,9 erst mal auf einen Testserver gestellt.




Es wird ab dem 29.04 Testserver geben. Ob der neue Patch da drauf angetestet wird ist noch nicht sicher und steht auch nirgendwo dran. Es ist zwar höchst wahrscheinlich, das NCsoft Patch 1.9 auf den Testserver aufspielen wird, aber wie gesagt, es ist bisher nirgendwo offiziell angekündigt.

Nahemis es steht dir frei User-News zu schreiben, wenn du diesen Zustand der deiner Meinung nach vorherrscht ändern möchtest.


----------



## Nahemis (23. April 2010)

Es sollte sich meiner Meinung nach schon was ändern, aber ich hab schon genügend zu tun mit der Arbeit.
Man könnte mehr Videos und Infos zusammenstellen von den  Instanzen aus Aion, HdRO und AoC.

Spieler Interviews machen und fragen, was sie an ihrem Spiel so begeistert. Vielleicht 1 mal im Monat.

Alle Spiele, die oben in eurer Leiste sind, sollten gleichermaßen behandelt werden, und nicht fast nur von WoW berichten.

Naja das würde ich mir zumindest von euch wünschen, aber das dies für euch nicht umsetzbar ist, ist mir auch bewusst. 

Ah habe die Funktion für User- News gefunden. Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (23. April 2010)

Meldung vom 22.04.10

Der öffentliche Testserver öffnet bald die Pforten

Am Donnerstag, den 29. April, öffnet der erste *öffentliche Testserver (PTS)* seine Pforten für die US- und EU-Spieler von *Aion*. Ab nächster Woche könnt ihr dann neue Inhalte und Verbesserungen testen und euer Feedback dazu abgeben, bevor die Inhalte auf die Liveserver kommen. In naher Zukunft habt ihr dann die Möglichkeit, die Inhalte von Aion v1.9 zu testen. 

Vorgefertigte Charakter kann man zwar noch nicht auf den PTS kopieren, aber ein XP-Bonus, sowie erhöhte Abysspunkte- und Drop-Raten sollen den Aufstieg beschleunigen. Die auf dem PTS erstellten Charaktere zählen nicht zum Charakterlimit eures Accounts dazu. Weitere Einzelheiten zum Testserver-Zugang folgen in Kürze. 

Der öffentliche EU-Testserver startet am 29. April um 17:00 Uhr.

Quelle: http://www.onlinewelten.com/games/aion/news/oeffentliche-testserver-oeffnet-bald-pforten-78649/ 


Ist Buffed auch auf den Testservern?


----------



## Kizna (23. April 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Es sollte sich meiner Meinung nach schon was ändern, aber ich hab schon genügend zu tun mit der Arbeit und meinen Eltern.
> 
> Man könnte mehr Videos und Infos zusammenstellen von den Instanzen aus Aion, HdRO und AoC.
> 
> ...



Das sind sehr interessante Ideen. Allerdings frage ich mich was du über die Instanzen sehen möchtest? Ich spiele selber Aion und finde sie alles nur nicht spannend. Ausser Tank und Spank bieten die Bosse einfach nicht viel. Gelegentlicher AE Schaden und Adds umhauen sowie teilweise Random-Aggro wegspotten. Das ist praktisch alles was an Mechaniken vorhanden ist. Du kannst auch leider keine zwei Stunden DP-S Run zeigen. Da würden dir die Zuschauer wegschnarchen. Soweit Patch 1.9 aufgespielt wird, gibt es auch wieder mehr zu berichten. Wobei auch hier das Videomaterial eher knapp ist.

Wenn du in den Archiven suchst, wirst du einige Videos zum Herr der Ringe Online finden wie z.B. die Herr der Ringe Show oder auch in der Buffed-Show sind immer wieder Clips zu finden, soweit es etwas neues *spannendes* gibt.

Wir sind immer wieder über Einsendungen aus der Community glücklich was Videos angeht. Wenn sich also jemand verewigen möchte kann er das gerne tun.

Nachtrag: Ja ich werde auf dem Testserver vorzufinden sein.


----------



## Nahemis (23. April 2010)

Kaum jemand kennt überhaupt die Instanzen von Aion oder das PvP.
Immer noch besser davon mal zu berichten als wieder über das PvP von WoW oder das Twinken in WoW, oder?

ok ich muss leider los. Wünsche dir ein schönes Wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Nahemis


----------



## Enrico300 (23. April 2010)

Man könnte Berichte über Stigmaskillungen schreiben, über verschiedene Weltbosse oder rarmobs, Stahlharke ist eine sehr interessant Instanz.
Wo man besondere Quests findet, ihr schreibt jeden scheiss über WoW egal ob es was neues gibt oder nicht, Hauptsache es steht was da!
In Aion gibt es auch super schicke Ausrüstung oder wo und wie man sie bekommt, es gibt einige sets.
Ich habe auch Videos gesehen von PvP Tunieren.
Alles schön verpackt so wie die WoW news! Kizna, uns ist bewusst das du dir Mühe gibst!!


----------



## Cerom (23. April 2010)

Bitte nicht vergessen da Buffed mit WoW groß geworden ist. Geld wollen sie zudem verdienen. Und Aion ist nun mal von den Spielerzahlen von WoW weit entfernt.

Wäre Aion bei uns ein ähnlicher Erfolg geworden, also in kommerzieller Hinsicht, wie WoW würde bestimmt auch mehr berichtet. Ncsoft hat, besonders in der Anfangszeit, zu viele Fehler gemacht. Der westliche Markt, mit seinen sehr unterschiedlichen Ansprüchen als der asiatische Markt, wurde nur mangelhaft berücksichtigt. Ich denke das hat Aion sehr viele Spieler gekostet und den Ruf sehr beschädigt. Auch wenn sie mittlerweile vieles versuchen um den westlichen Spieler Aion schmackhafter zu machen, die Fehler der Anfangszeit sind nur schwer zu korrigieren. 

1.9 wird schon mal ein großer Schritt sein um das Spiel im Westen akzeptabler zu machen. Vielleicht wird 2.0 dann der große Wurf. Aber zuerst mal ist der Ruf von Aion ganz schön ramponiert. Schade, dabei waren die Erwartungen an Aion damals sehr hoch, nur Ncsoft hat das damals leider alles stümperhaft vorgestellt. Das Potential an WoW ran zu kommen hatte Aion schon immer. Mal sehn ob sie es schaffen dieses Potential auch auszuschöpfen.

Mir gefällt Aion ungemein gut. Ich habe WoW 5 Jahre gespielt, heute kann ich mir gar nicht mehr vorstellen es jemals wieder zu installieren.


----------



## Ingerim (24. April 2010)

Sein wir uns ehrlich Buffed bekommet kohle von Blizzard oder anderer seite. Hab es selbst langenung gespielt aber buffed ist dewfinitiv keine Neutralie Redaktion könnt mich auch gern bannen da ich heute allgemein auf sehr viel Alk, koka und Hass bin also ist es mir scheiss egal.

@Kizna: Da sieht mann das du vermutlich noch einmal einen A-Rang geschafft denn es sind ganz eindeutig die bosse schwerer als zu WoW WotKL Zeiten und von gut Organisierten Landeplatz Raids hast du wohl auch noch nichts mitbekommen. Tut mir echt leid will nicht als Fanboay gelten aber über AIOn gibt es genug zu berichtiten reicht nicht das die News bei euch 2-3Tage später als bei der offiziellen seite oder anderne fnasites erscheinen.


----------



## Kizna (25. April 2010)

Ingerim schrieb:


> @Kizna: Da sieht mann das du vermutlich noch einmal einen A-Rang geschafft denn es sind ganz eindeutig die bosse schwerer als zu WoW WotKL Zeiten und von gut Organisierten Landeplatz Raids hast du wohl auch noch nichts mitbekommen. Tut mir echt leid will nicht als Fanboay gelten aber über AIOn gibt es genug zu berichtiten reicht nicht das die News bei euch 2-3Tage später als bei der offiziellen seite oder anderne fnasites erscheinen.




*blub* http://my.buffed.de/user/100100/blog/view/1973958197 einmal lesen bitte. Wir arbeiten momentan daran den S-Boss zu legen. Zwar schaffen wir den Run vom zeitlichen und Punktemäßigen, allerdings ist unser Equip noch zu schlecht. 

Das die News zwei oder drei Tage später kommen halte ich für ein Gerücht ... zumindestens seitdem ich dabei bin!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ihr dürft auch nicht vergessen, dass Guides und ähnliches auf unserer Partnerseite http://aion.buffed.de/ zu finden sind. Dort werden auch die News etwas schneller verfasst.


----------



## Virthu (28. April 2010)

weniger emotionale ausbrüche und weitere infos aus china bezüglich 3.0:

http://aion.duowan.com/1004/136373799703.html

wenn jemand der chinesischen sprache mächtig ist, wäre es sehr toll von ihm/ihr, eine kurze zusammenfassung zu geben.

was ich dank google-übersetzung "verstehen" konnte:

- 3.0 nicht in diesem jahr
- max stufe wird 60 sein
- anscheinend viele neue gebiete(sieht so aus, als ob das noch extra betont wird)
- man soll wohl von der hauptstadt aus zu fuss die gesamte welt bereisen können - d.h. die aion-welt wird endlich offen und nicht in zonen unterteilt wie jetzt
- jahreszeiten wie im "visions"-trailer
- mehr inhalte für den abyss, damit dieser nicht in bedeutungslosigkeit versinkt
- kämpfe um die hauptstadt(lolwut? bin nicht sicher, ob ich das richtig verstehe)
- waffentrainings-system für mehr schaden etc
- angriffswerte für alle klassen werden obergrenze haben(wenn ichs richtig verstehe), magic boost wird mit 3.0 bei 3,1k liegen statt bei 2,6k wie jetzt.

- mehr kram, wo ich nicht sicher bin, was die übersetzung nun meint.


----------



## Nahemis (28. April 2010)

Das ist doch schonmal sehr interessant. Vielleicht kommt in einigen Tagen bzw Wochen das Interview in Deutsch.


----------



## Enrico300 (28. April 2010)

Mounts hab ich noch rausgelesen, aber ob die mit 2.0 oder erst 3.0 kommen, bissel was über Housing wurde erzählt und der Jäger bekommt eine neue Waffe, die Armbrust.


----------



## Braamséry (28. April 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Kaum jemand kennt überhaupt die Instanzen von Aion oder das PvP.
> Immer noch besser davon mal zu berichten als wieder über das PvP von WoW oder das Twinken in WoW, oder?



Das wäre wirklich mal gut.

Aus WoW kommt nämlich nichtmehr viel über das es sich zu berichten lohnt.

Ich denke nämlich, dass man schnell merkt, dass z.B. der ICC Buff um 5% gewachsen ist. Das braucht keine News.

Aber vor allem das PvP in Aion ist gut, weil es auch halbwegs ausgewogen ist wenn das EQ gleich ist.


----------



## Pepper1991 (28. April 2010)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Mounts hab ich noch rausgelesen, aber ob die mit 2.0 oder erst 3.0 kommen, bissel was über Housing wurde erzählt und der Jäger bekommt eine neue Waffe, die Armbrust.



Es gibt doch nen trailer zu 2.0 und ich meine im trailer auch mounts gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Cerom (29. April 2010)

Der Trailer ist eine Version, wie sich die Entwickler vorstellen, in welche Richtung sich Aion entwickeln soll. Was da wirklich mit 2.0 kommt weis noch keiner. Allerdings sind die Erwartungen natürlich hoch. Bisher waren die Patch ja Nullkomma und da hat sich wirklich schon viel verändert. Der Patch 1.9 bringt wieder massive Änderungen. Eine ganze Stelle, also vom einskomma auf zwei, da sollte dann schon etwas gravierendes kommen.


----------



## Nahemis (29. April 2010)

Was du im Visions-Trailer gesehen hast soll Patch 3.0 werden.



> weniger emotionale ausbrüche und weitere infos aus china bezüglich 3.0:
> 
> http://aion.duowan.c...6373799703.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Nahemis (29. April 2010)

Neue Screens aus Patch 2.0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nahemis (29. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nahemis (29. April 2010)

Pets ab Patch 2.0? Sieht zumindest so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Virthu (29. April 2010)

screenies sehen vielversprechend aus. und so eine kleine kuh als pet wäre auch super, falls das wirklich mit 2.0 kommt. leider wohl erst im herbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT EDIT EDIT:

*die offiziellen koreanischen patchnotes zu 2.0:*

http://aion.plaync.c...cleID=260&page=

bei denen ist 2.0 seit heute auf dem test server. bei uns nichteinmal 1.9 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alle interessierten sollten die nächsten tage aionsource im auge behalten, da dort wie üblich bald die übersetzung zu finden sein sollte.

edit 2: ich spam einfach mal ein paar screenies hier rein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zomg, endlich neue! und sogar kurze haarschnitte dabei!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die pets - etwas schwer zu erkennen, vielleicht, aber ich sehe da einen kleinen esel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so eine art tarnmodus für kisks? interessante idee.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enrico300 (29. April 2010)

Sieht super aus, nur keine Mounts, schade^.


----------



## Nahemis (29. April 2010)

Sehr genial das mit dem getarnten Kisk


----------



## Cerom (29. April 2010)

Hmmm.....

Wenn das 2.0 ist bin ich etwas enttäuscht. Klassenänderungen, Pets, 6 neue Instanzen ist ja schon etwas, auch das am Gleiten einiges verändert wird, aber ist das eine 2,0 Wert ? Irgendwie hatte ich mehr erwartet. 

Mal sehen wenn die deutsche Übersetzung da ist, vielleicht ist da ja noch viel mehr.


----------



## Enrico300 (29. April 2010)

Du hast wohl die neue gebiete vergessen und eine neu Abyss-Zone und viele andere Sachen!
Is nen Patch und kein Addon, aber nur ein Anfang!


----------



## Kizna (29. April 2010)

Ich weis schon wo mit 2.0 Geld für eine Charakterveränderung reinfliest. Mal gucken was der google-Übersetzer hergibt.


----------



## Nahemis (29. April 2010)

Geil! Auf der Karte werden dann auch alle verfügbaren Quests angezeigt. Das ist praktisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerom (29. April 2010)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Du hast wohl die neue gebiete vergessen und eine neu Abyss-Zone und viele andere Sachen!
> Is nen Patch und kein Addon, aber nur ein Anfang!


Natürlich kommt da noch eine Menge mehr. Trotzdem hätte ich mehr erwartet. Ja ich weis, ich bin gierig. Nur Ncsoft hat schon bei den einskomma Patchs nicht gerade gegeizt mit Zusätzlichen. Da ist dann der Sprung einer Zahl vor dem Komma mit höheren Erwartungen verknüpft. 

Am meisten hätte ich mir gewünscht das die schon bestehenden, leeren Gebiete, z.B. unter dem Sanctum endlich mal einen Zweck erfüllen. Und natürlich ein Reittier, die Wege sind mitunter schon etwas sehr weit.


----------



## Nahemis (29. April 2010)

Ruhig Brauner dat kommt nocht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Müssen uns noch etwas in Gedult üben und bis dahin können wir uns mit Patch 1.9 austoben.


----------



## Cerom (29. April 2010)

Witzig ist ja das diese Pets wohl nicht einfache Pets sind die einen begleiten wenn man möchte sondern eher schon Tamagoshi sind. Also Füttern und pflegen und so.


----------



## Kizna (29. April 2010)

Jup und sie sollen spezielle Sachen freischalten so wie Buffs und ähnliches ... verdammt warum kann ich nur kein koreanisch und der Übersetzer ist so kacke.


----------



## Nahemis (29. April 2010)

Kizna machst du eine schöne Buffed-News?


----------



## Kizna (29. April 2010)

Ist in Arbeit. Wird eine kurze Zusammenfassung der Highlights sein. Soweit dann die Patchnotizen auf Deutsch, bzw Englisch verfügbar sind mache ich eine längere News dazu.


----------



## Nahemis (29. April 2010)

Das hört sich super an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (29. April 2010)

Cerom schrieb:


> Natürlich kommt da noch eine Menge mehr. Trotzdem hätte ich mehr erwartet. Ja ich weis, ich bin gierig. Nur Ncsoft hat schon bei den einskomma Patchs nicht gerade gegeizt mit Zusätzlichen. Da ist dann der Sprung einer Zahl vor dem Komma mit höheren Erwartungen verknüpft.
> 
> Am meisten hätte ich mir gewünscht das die schon bestehenden, leeren Gebiete, z.B. unter dem Sanctum endlich mal einen Zweck erfüllen. Und natürlich ein Reittier, die Wege sind mitunter schon etwas sehr weit.



in der hinsicht musst du wohl auf 3.0 warten - d.h. bis zum nächsten jahr. immerhin gibt es ja mit 2.0 auch neue gebiete für beide fraktionen, die zudem anscheinend sehr weitläufig sind. die maps dazu hast du vermutlich schon gesehen. und neue skills und stigmas für alle klassen. und neue ausrüstung. und neue mobmodelle. und neue landschaftsgrafiken. am besten wartest du tatsächlich, bis die übersetzung der patchnotes fertig ist.


----------



## Virthu (29. April 2010)

ein paar neue videos in koreanisch.

asmo ground abyss tutorial:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRPTRRxTlYc&feature=player_embedded

elyos tutorial:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7XPdoUiUTE&feature=player_embedded

und hier die neue klassenauswahl für die elyos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXlT-kT6KHI&feature=player_embedded

im hintergrund ist wohl das neue gebiet aus 2.0. jedenfalls sehr hübsch.

die videos sind von dort:
http://aion.variance.hu/2010/04/29/kor-2-0-loading-screenek-es-zene/


----------



## Kizna (29. April 2010)

Die Details machen es. Einer der Gründe warum ich Aion so gerne spiele, sind eben diese Spielerein wie beim Charakterbildschirm. Heute sollten eigentlich die Testserver zu Patch 1.9 kommen. Mal schauen ob das noch was wird.


----------



## Nahemis (29. April 2010)

Oh man sieht das fett aus. Naja Haupsache wir können uns über solche News freuen auch wenn die anderen uns Aion madig machen wollen.


----------



## Nahemis (29. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Virthu (30. April 2010)

ein paar mehr bilder zum anschauen:

- gebiete, monster etc aus 2.0:

http://aion.duowan.c...6554464834.html
http://aion.duowan.c...6552921841.html
http://aion.duowan.c...6506620834.html
den lepharisten ist es wohl in balaurea zu warm, sie sind ja fast nackig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- die pets:

http://aion.duowan.c...6571002777.html

FOR ELYSEA!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torrance (30. April 2010)

Ein Pet ganz für mich gemacht, der Esel ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (30. April 2010)

Torrance schrieb:


> Ein Pet ganz für mich gemacht, der Esel !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



den mag ich auch - wie kann man anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (30. April 2010)

Sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab den Eindruck die Pets können auch kleine Kunststückchen wie Pfötchen geben, Sitz und Platz usw. Total schnuffig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (30. April 2010)

Der fliegende Hund mit den Mini-Flügel .... ich schmeiß mich weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh man na das wird noch was mit dem Pet-System. Mein persöhnlicher Favorit ist der Kaktus. Hoffentlich kann man den Tierchen Namen geben.


----------



## Nahemis (30. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

lol was ist das den? Scream?


----------



## Virthu (30. April 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also das schiesst den vogel echt ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerom (30. April 2010)

Keine Katze *schniff*


----------



## Nahemis (30. April 2010)

.


----------



## Nahemis (30. April 2010)

Ganz neues Video zum neuen Flugtransporter.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rKdwbfcq9_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kizna (30. April 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry aber ich bin seit 10 Minuten nur noch am lachen. Also wenn es das Tierchen wirklich ins Spiel schaft, dann wird es ein absoluter Pflichtkauf sein.


----------



## Pepper1991 (30. April 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Ganz neues Video zum neuen Flugtransporter.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=rKdwbfcq9_g



das is ja sehr praktisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann man dann selber aus diesem luftstrom fliegen? oder muss man vorher selbst wählen wo ich raus gelassen werden soll?


----------



## Nahemis (30. April 2010)

Du kannst selbst entscheiden wann du aus dem Strom raus fliegst


----------



## Nahemis (30. April 2010)

Ein paar neue Waffen mit lvl 55. Einfach die Bilder durchklicken.
http://aion.duowan.com/1004/135268135357.html


----------



## Torrance (30. April 2010)

SSSCCCREEEAAAAMMMM, wie geil ist das denn? Okay, Esel und Scream sind ein MUSS. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (30. April 2010)

Total schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Stasjan (30. April 2010)

Klingt doch nett,mal schauen was das wird


----------



## Kizna (30. April 2010)

Die Bilder sind sehr hübsch. Vorallem über die neue "Platte" wird sich mein Gladi freuen. Mal schauen wie die Waffen und Rüstungen bei den anderen Klassen aussehen.


----------



## Virthu (30. April 2010)

eigentlich ist das kette und keine platte. der charakter hat die balaur-kettenrüstung vom experten im rüstungsschmieden und in der hand die tahabata-stangenwaffe. alles bereits jetzt im spiel, nur halt extrem selten anzutreffen.


----------



## Tonkra (30. April 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Total schick
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also die haube ist nich neu, die trag ich mit meinen beschwörer derzeit ;O

zumindest den skin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ansonsten krass ... der ground abyss kommt.. mal sehen wies wird..

UND man wird skills erlernen können, durch abyss punkte... das sollte wohl für anregung sorgen.. zumindest las sich das mit google translator so




Cerom schrieb:


> Hmmm.....
> 
> Wenn das 2.0 ist bin ich etwas enttäuscht. Klassenänderungen, Pets, 6 neue Instanzen ist ja schon etwas, auch das am Gleiten einiges verändert wird, aber ist das eine 2,0 Wert ? Irgendwie hatte ich mehr erwartet.
> 
> Mal sehen wenn die deutsche Übersetzung da ist, vielleicht ist da ja noch viel mehr.



Ehm der groundabyss kommt?
http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=nQOhuwTHsPs

Instanzen mit weit mehr als einer gruppe
http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


neues lv cap und neue skills (standartskills , neue stigmas und slots, als auch skills die man durchs pvp erwirbt.)


zusammenfassend:

- Groundabyss kommt endlich (was auch ein großer punkt ist)
- neue skills (standart, stigmas , pvp skills)
- lv cap raise
- eine neue PvM zone
- Neue PvM instanzen (für mehr als 6 leute)
- Gleitkanäle als transportwege
- pets

- dred änderungen

so das was mir bisher so einfällt und natürlich viele änderungen (wie z.b. neue frisuren usw.). das sind aber so die großen dinge


----------



## Nahemis (30. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (30. April 2010)

bei all der euphorie sollte man nicht vergessen, dass 2.0 erst gegen herbst hierzulande erscheinen wird. und 1.9 frühestens ende mai.


----------



## Nahemis (30. April 2010)

Klar da hast du Recht. Trotzdem muss ich mir die Bilder immer wieder anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (30. April 2010)

Süß


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (30. April 2010)

2.0 dauert sicherlich noch etwas, aber der wird eifnach nur über!

Ground Abyss als PvP Rettung, Raid-Instanz als PvE Hoffnungsträger, einfach nur genial!


----------



## Kizna (30. April 2010)

Geige schrieb:


> 2.0 dauert sicherlich noch etwas, aber der wird eifnach nur über!
> 
> Ground Abyss als PvP Rettung, Raid-Instanz als PvE Hoffnungsträger, einfach nur genial!




/sign

Auch wenn ich bis zum Herbst warten muss, die Zeit wid es wert sein.


----------



## Ingerim (30. April 2010)

Nochdazu da es dann auch wirklich genug 50er gibt die sich für sowas breitschlagen lassen bzw die leute mehr motivation im PvP sehn.


----------



## Oníshanu (30. April 2010)

Ich frage mich wie lange Raid-Instanzen dann Zeit in Anspruch nehmen für einmal komplett clearen.Stahlharke(wenn man sie komplett machen will) dauert ja auch schon ganz schön lange ^^


----------



## Nahemis (1. Mai 2010)

Pet im Flug-Video
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Ei0kQY8gIeY

Pet 2.0
http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

Login Bilder
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=HhfBSeQmrdg

Videoanleitung zum neuen Fliegen
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=K7GyVtzOekE 

Neue 2.0 Flügel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Boss-Gegner 2.0



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (1. Mai 2010)

2.0 Waffen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerom (1. Mai 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> bei all der euphorie sollte man nicht vergessen, dass 2.0 erst gegen herbst hierzulande erscheinen wird. und 1.9 frühestens ende mai.



Also ich bin da etwas zuversichtlicher was die Termine betrifft. Ncsoft hatte ursprünglich mal März für den Patch 1.9 und Mai für den Patch 2.0 angekündigt. Natürlich für den in Korea. Gleichzeitig wurde aber auch verkündet das sie versuchen werden die Patch´s möglichst zeitnah auch in Europa und Amerika raus zu bringen. Patch 1.9 gibt es nun in Korea. In Europa und Amerika kommt er wahrscheinlich in den nächsten Tagen auf die Testserver. In Korea ist nun bereits Patch 2.0 auf dem Testserver.

Also warum soll das noch so lange dauern ? Bisher ist Ncsoft doch im Zeitrahmen den sie genannt hatten.

Aber auch wenn 2.0 erst im Herbst kommt. Ich finde auch das es sich lohnt zu warten.


----------



## Enrico300 (1. Mai 2010)

Ja, dass sieht alles schon richtig fett aus, ich kann es kaum erwarten!!!


----------



## Nexarius (1. Mai 2010)

Die Flügel sind der Wahnsinn O.O


----------



## Virthu (1. Mai 2010)

Cerom schrieb:


> Also ich bin da etwas zuversichtlicher was die Termine betrifft. Ncsoft hatte ursprünglich mal März für den Patch 1.9 und Mai für den Patch 2.0 angekündigt. Natürlich für den in Korea. Gleichzeitig wurde aber auch verkündet das sie versuchen werden die Patch´s möglichst zeitnah auch in Europa und Amerika raus zu bringen. Patch 1.9 gibt es nun in Korea. In Europa und Amerika kommt er wahrscheinlich in den nächsten Tagen auf die Testserver. In Korea ist nun bereits Patch 2.0 auf dem Testserver.
> 
> Also warum soll das noch so lange dauern ? Bisher ist Ncsoft doch im Zeitrahmen den sie genannt hatten.
> 
> Aber auch wenn 2.0 erst im Herbst kommt. Ich finde auch das es sich lohnt zu warten.



lisertan hat relativ unmissverständlich gesagt, dass 2.0 nicht im sommer rauskommt. der grund war in etwa das angeblich geringe interesse an neuerscheinungen wegen sommerferien, urlaub etc. es gäbe wohl laut ncsoft keinen sinn, eine so grosse erweiterung mitten ins sommerloch zu schmeissen.

und 1.9 kommt laut CM "tomate" tamat "in a couple of weeks" auf den testserver.

ich selbst war einen monat zuvor auch recht optimistisch, aber anscheinend haben ncsoft(west?) "strategen" andere zeitpläne als die von den spielern erwünschten.

p.s.: das fliegende schaf hat was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (1. Mai 2010)

Ich nehm mir bestimmt ein paar Tage Urlaub wenn Patch 2.0 kommt^^

2.0 Windkanäle
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=afumKf08XjU




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (1. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enrico300 (1. Mai 2010)

Könnt heulen so geil sieht das aus!!^^


----------



## Ilumnia (2. Mai 2010)

Boden pvp endlich kann man sich zu jeder Tageszeiteinloggen und losmaschieren, wenn man jetzt frueh morgens oder spaet nachts pvp machen moechte ist auch Action und Mann 
Muss nich erst XY Stunden suchen.


----------



## Xeith (2. Mai 2010)

will wieder *Aion: The Tower of Eternity* spielen, habe seid der beta nicht mehr gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 	Viel Glück


----------



## Lacrymosa86 (2. Mai 2010)

das Flowerjuwel *-* 
Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall auf die kommenden Patches ^^
So lange wirds auch nicht dauern 
bis dahin kann ich ja mein Miraju fertigmachen ~doofe Hose~


----------



## Kizna (2. Mai 2010)

Lacrymosa86 schrieb:


> das Flowerjuwel *-*
> Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall auf die kommenden Patches ^^
> So lange wirds auch nicht dauern
> bis dahin kann ich ja mein Miraju fertigmachen ~doofe Hose~




*smile* gogogo Lacry! Das packen wir schon


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde das "Kopfjuwel" extrem lustig. Wobei jetzt natürlich alles klasse aussieht was sie raushauen. Die Patchnotizen nächste Woche werden ebenfalls interessant. Endlich kein google-Übersetzer mehr um an vernünftige Informationen ranzukommen. Mal schauen was für neue Skills und Stigmas für die einzelnen Klassen eingebaut werden.


----------



## Geige (2. Mai 2010)

1.9 soll doch im Mai erscheinen, oder habe ich das was falsch verstanden?

2.0 sollte jedoch so bald wie irgendwie möglich kommen, die 50er brauchen wieder was zu tun!


----------



## Cerom (2. Mai 2010)

Also mal unabhängig davon dass das was da kommt alles sehr gut aussieht. Aber schon Patch 1.9 bringt ja enorme Veränderungen. Und 2.0 ist dann noch mal sehr umfangreich. Ich würde gern auch mal diese 38 Seiten lesen was da alles genau kommt. 

Patch 1.9 sollte eigentlich im Mai noch kommen. Warum das immer noch nicht auf dem PTS ist wissen wohl nur die Götter. 

Für Patch 2.0 hat Lisatan mal was geschrieben das es dann keinen Sinn macht einen derart großen Patch im Sommerloch zu veröffentlichen.

Aber Ncsoft ist eigentlich immer für eine Überraschung gut. War ja auch schon zu Anfang so. Vielleicht kommt da noch was. In Korea ist 2.0 auf dem PTS. Es gibt Gerüchte das Ncsoft west Patch 1.9 überspringt. Das wäre dann natürlich ein absolute Hammer.


----------



## Braamséry (2. Mai 2010)

Cerom schrieb:


> Patch 1.9 sollte eigentlich im Mai noch kommen. Warum das immer noch nicht auf dem PTS ist wissen wohl nur die Götter.



Das ist ganz ganz einfach.

Stell dir vor, dass die einen Server onine schalten, der noch viele Bugs hat und wo noch viel getan werden muss bis man gut drauf spielen kann.

Dann spielst du einen teils verbuggten Patch 1.9 rauf. 

So bricht da nur Chaos aus.

Sie testen im Moment daher den Server, damit wenigstens diese Gefahr gemildert wird.


----------



## Cerom (2. Mai 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Das ist ganz ganz einfach.
> 
> Stell dir vor, dass die einen Server onine schalten, der noch viele Bugs hat und wo noch viel getan werden muss bis man gut drauf spielen kann.
> 
> ...


Ähmmm ..............wenn das so ist, woher beziehen die ihre Server ? Oder bauen die den selbst ? 

Ein Server der noch sehr viele Bugs hat. Woher soll da ein Bug kommen, Hardware gibt es da genug bewährtes, sie selbst betreiben doch genug andere Server ? Und die Software ist die gleiche die auch schon bei den jetzt bestehenden drauf ist. Wieso sollte ein Testserver mit einer neuen oder anderen Software laufen? Was soll da vor ab getestet werden, das die Leute da ein und auslogen können ?

Wäre dann nur der Patch drauf zu spielen. Der hat bestimmt Bugs, nur deshalb kommt er ja auch zuerst auf einen Testserver.


----------



## Geige (2. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube das hat er gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wenn sie 1.9 auslassen und erst mit 2.0 alles veröffentlichen wäre das
ganz Schlecht! Das würde noch ewig dauern und wir wollen 1.9 JETZT nicht irgendwann im
Herbst. Naja 1.9 bringt "nur" Detailverbesserungen große sachen wie neue Instanzen etc. kommt
erst mit 2.0, dieser wird jedoch wirklich gewaltig, sollte jedoch noch im Sommer kommen ansonsten wäre es sehr schlecht für Aion!


----------



## Virthu (2. Mai 2010)

2.0 kommt nicht im sommer.


----------



## Nexarius (3. Mai 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> 2.0 kommt nicht im sommer.





Das weißt du? Soso... nenn uns mal deine Quelle.

Natürlich ist es nicht sehr intelligent, im Sommerloch neue Spiele etc. zu veröffentlichen... aber wer weiß, vielleicht ist das bei denen ja anders. Und solange nirgends steht, dass er nicht im Sommer kommt, ist deine Behauptung eine Spekulation und nichts weiter.


----------



## Virthu (3. Mai 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Das weißt du? Soso... nenn uns mal deine Quelle.
> 
> Natürlich ist es nicht sehr intelligent, im Sommerloch neue Spiele etc. zu veröffentlichen... aber wer weiß, vielleicht ist das bei denen ja anders. Und solange nirgends steht, dass er nicht im Sommer kommt, ist deine Behauptung eine Spekulation und nichts weiter.



http://forums.aiononline.com/eu/showpost.php?p=18015&postcount=28



> Wie richtig bemerkt wurde ist die "zweite Hälfte 2010" nicht gleichzusetzen mit "Dezember", sondern eher mit "1.7.2010 - 31.12.2010" womit die 7 Monate wohl das "Worst Case Szenario" wären und ich kann sagen: Das streben wir nicht an.
> 
> Andersrum sollte auch erwähnt werden das kaum ein Entwickler ein wirklich großes Update in den Sommerferien herausbringen wird, wo doch eine große Anzahl der Spieler eher im Urlaub als am PC verbringt und ganz ehrlich?



reicht das?


----------



## Nexarius (3. Mai 2010)

Also ich finde dort keine Information die *eindeutig* widerlegt, dass 2.0 im Sommer ( wer definiert denn Sommer? ) kommt.

Sie wollen zwischen dem 1.7-31.12 den Patch nicht einspielen wie ich das verstanden habe - wann denn dann? 2011?

[font=verdana, geneva, lucida,]"Wie richtig bemerkt wurde ist die "zweite Hälfte 2010" nicht gleichzusetzen mit "Dezember", sondern eher mit "1.7.2010 - 31.12.2010" womit die 7 Monate wohl das "Worst Case Szenario" wären und ich kann sagen: Das streben wir nicht an." <--- das bezieht sich meiner Meinung nach entweder 1) auf den gesamten Zeitraum, sprich der Patch kommt davor ODER danach; 2) der Patch kommt irgendwann in den 7 Monaten, aber nicht im Sommerloch, d.h. September / Oktober[/font]
[font=verdana, geneva, lucida,]
[/font]
[font=verdana, geneva, lucida,]Außerdem sind Sommerferien eine gnadenlos ungenaue Zeitangabe - in manchen Bundesländern sind die 5 Wochen später als in den anderen, 24.06.2010 sind der früheste Beginn, 02.08.2010 der späteste Beginn - Sommer heißt nicht gleich Sommerferien. Und in manchen europäischen Ländern ganz wann anders...[/font]
[font=verdana, geneva, lucida,]
[/font]
[font=verdana, geneva, lucida,]
[/font]
[font=verdana, geneva, lucida,]Und nein, der Post reicht mir nicht um das eindeutig und mit Bestimmtheit sagen zu können - aber hey, das ist dann mein Problem.[/font][font=verdana, geneva, lucida,] wohl das "Worst Case Szenario" wären und ich kann sagen: Das streben wir nicht an.
[/font]


----------



## Braamséry (3. Mai 2010)

Cerom schrieb:


> Ähmmm ..............wenn das so ist, woher beziehen die ihre Server ? Oder bauen die den selbst ?
> 
> Ein Server der noch sehr viele Bugs hat. Woher soll da ein Bug kommen, Hardware gibt es da genug bewährtes, sie selbst betreiben doch genug andere Server ? Und die Software ist die gleiche die auch schon bei den jetzt bestehenden drauf ist. Wieso sollte ein Testserver mit einer neuen oder anderen Software laufen? Was soll da vor ab getestet werden, das die Leute da ein und auslogen können ?
> 
> Wäre dann nur der Patch drauf zu spielen. Der hat bestimmt Bugs, nur deshalb kommt er ja auch zuerst auf einen Testserver.



Die Lifeserver haben auchnoch Bugs. 

Wenn ein neuer Server kommt kann der auch Bugs haben. Also testet man ihn damit man die Bugzahl möglichst gering hält. 

Jez verstanden?


----------



## Nahemis (4. Mai 2010)

Patch Notes 2.0 auf englisch auf der offiziellen Seite
http://powerwiki.uk....2.0+Patch+Notes




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cell81469 (4. Mai 2010)

Na lieber in Englisch als in Google Translator deutsch;P


----------



## Kizna (4. Mai 2010)

Die deutschen Notizen kommen morgen Abend. Die News zu den englischen ist grade in Arbeit.


----------



## Ingerim (4. Mai 2010)

lesen sich aufjedenfall schonmal gut die Patchnotes


----------



## Nahemis (4. Mai 2010)

Kleiner Einblick in die neue Zone Gelkmaros.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cvc73_MBuPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vcid6zUoHFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tp63Patwias

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nahemis (7. Mai 2010)

*Die Patch Notes zu 2.0 sind nun auf Deutsch.*

deutsche Patchnotes 2.0


----------



## Otakulos (7. Mai 2010)

Ich hoffe mal das die Warnenden Pets auch Verstecken II erkennen können dan habens die Doofen Asseln nicht mehr so leicht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tonkra (7. Mai 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Patch Notes 2.0 auf englisch auf der offiziellen Seite
> http://powerwiki.uk....2.0+Patch+Notes
> 
> 
> ...




Ist das die elyosstadt in Balaurea (das Land von den balaur)? sowas wie teminon landeplatz im abyss


----------



## Nahemis (8. Mai 2010)

Neue Screens zu 2.0 zeigen unter anderem die Solo-Instanz "Alptraum"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neue Klamotten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (8. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GTC7wfOYSKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aBaMTQDqu5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NPM1v3srWYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bXlT-kT6KHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MvBoLQzRKuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Enrico300 (8. Mai 2010)

Sieht alles sehr geil aus!!


----------



## Nahemis (9. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enrico300 (9. Mai 2010)

Hast dir ja wieder richtig viel Mühe gemacht, danke!!
So jetzt muss Ncsoft nur noch aus dem Arsch kommen und die patches zu uns bringen!!


----------



## Geige (9. Mai 2010)

2.0 gibts bei uns wohl erst im Herbst 2010, 1.9 soll ja noch im Mai kommen! *hoff*


----------



## Nahemis (9. Mai 2010)

Die bei Buffed sind grad so sehr mit den komischen WoW Sets beschäftigt, da hab ich eben die neuen Screen von Aion selber gesucht. Sonst warten wir noch ewig auf neue News^^


----------



## Nahemis (10. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Tonkra (10. Mai 2010)

*Login Screen*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.c...FU&translated=1[/YOUTUBE]

*Pets*

Süß:
en detail
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.c...Q&translated=18[/YOUTUBE]

im flug ;XD
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.c...i0kQY8gIeY&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


*Solo Instanz*

schaut euch mal diesen geilen boss der solo instanz an... leider is die nur für twinks bis lv 41 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

ne solo instanz find ich pers. auch mal recht cool.. sieht sehr baldurs gate mäßig aus haha ^^


*Debris Instanz*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


*
Insegion Intro - Ground abyss PvP Zone*

sieht fast wie die umsetzung aus dem 3.0 trailer aus für das pvp gebiet.. die luftschiffe z.b. sind die gleichen wie ausm trailer ^^
Insegion stellt das heimatland der balaur dar.. soweit ich weiß ;x
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Nicht anschauen, wenn man sich nicht spoilern lassen will^^


----------



## Nahemis (10. Mai 2010)

Das letzte Video ist der Hammer. Ich kann es kaum noch erwarten bis 2.0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier ist das Intro für die Asmodeas





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Q_maKlWGGk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Silentpups (11. Mai 2010)

@ Nahemis " sag mal schnulli frag doch mal bei Buffed an ob du nicht für die Offiziell über Aion berichten darfst, und auf der Direkten HomePage Posten darfst als News-Ticker.

Wenn wir Nahemis nicht hier hätten würden wir ganz schön alt aussehen, und deswegen noch mal ein danke das du immer so schön die Informationen für uns zusammen sammelst.

Danke

P.S du musst mir das mal mit der Signatur erklären :-P


----------



## Geige (11. Mai 2010)

Oder er schreibt einfach mal die ein oder andere Usernews 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber auch von mir danke für die Infos, auch wenn ich eig alles schonmal iwo anders gesehen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (11. Mai 2010)

Danke danke. Hab direkt wieder was neues.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (13. Mai 2010)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_

*Neue Eindrücke aus der Instanz *_*"Debris of Abyss"*
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Mai 2010)

istja klasse, ncsoft zeigt einem soviele bling bling creenies wie ehh und je..aber wie schauts denn mit der performence aus?..auf meinem pc läuft das spiel immernoch so schlecht wie in den ersten zwei monaten..manche hatten mir ihrer systemzusammensetzung glück und spielen auch mit mittelklasse hardware ruckelfrei, andere weniger und ärgern sich bis heute trotz guter hardware über starke rückler bis unspielbarkeit..bevor sie die also die grafik "aufpolieren" sollten sie erstmal die jetzige performence verbessern / (systemuniversaler) programmieren und sich nicht nur auf die hardware der computer in koreanischen internet caffees anpassen


----------



## Geige (14. Mai 2010)

Die sollten die Hardware mal durchgeben, dann würde ich meinen 
PC entsprechend umstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Mai 2010)

Geige schrieb:


> Die sollten die Hardware mal durchgeben, dann würde ich meinen
> PC entsprechend umstellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


meinste man sollte sich "aion hardware" besorgen? ja ne is kla oO


----------



## Dreviak (14. Mai 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> meinste man sollte sich "aion hardware" besorgen? ja ne is kla oO



Du kaufst dir doch sicher für andere Spiele auch neue Hardware wenn es nicht läuft oder spielst du immernoch mit deinem ersten Rechner den du dir jemals gekauft hast? Ich glaube kaum.

Aber schön das du uns im AION Forum mal wieder besuchst. Langeweile mit deinem Spiel, was auch immer du spielst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (15. Mai 2010)

Dreviak schrieb:


> Du kaufst dir doch sicher für andere Spiele auch neue Hardware wenn es nicht läuft oder spielst du immernoch mit deinem ersten Rechner den du dir jemals gekauft hast? Ich glaube kaum.
> 
> Aber schön das du uns im AION Forum mal wieder besuchst. Langeweile mit deinem Spiel, was auch immer du spielst?
> 
> ...




ok ich hätte ja wissen müssen dass sich im aion forum größtenteils unwissende herumtreiben die mir nicht folgen können ..es geht nicht um die aktualität der hardware sondern um die kompatibelität..z.b. der (auf papier) ziemlich schwache pc meines bruders spielt aion flüssiger ab als mein pc der ziemlich aktuelle hardware hat und andere spiele definitiv flüssiger abspielt als der pc meines bruders..sprich es liegt an der kodierung des spiels und nicht an meiner hardware...also müsste ich meine hardware austauschen..eventuell in schwächere teile..nur um dieses aion flüssig spielen zu können...das wäre ja ziemlich unsinnig

btw.. danke danke..ich sehe ja dass hier im forum ja kaum mehr was los ist..muss man bissel stimmung machen..hab halt leider nicht mehr so viel zeit atm weil der kack bund mich vor 1,5 monaten eingezogen hat..und ich wollte doch immer nur studieren :O


----------



## Geige (15. Mai 2010)

Klar hängt das von der Optimierung ab, aber ich glaube kaum, dass
sie Aion extra für den eher kleinen Westlichen Markt neu Optimieren, ich hab
eh vor mir nen neuen Pc zu basteln, wenn ich die Hardware der Koreanischen-Kaffee-Pc´s
wüsste würde mein nächster Pc genauso aussehen, da Aion eh mein Lieblingsspiel ist und 
bis auf den ein oder anderen Shooter auf ner Lan eh nix anderes auf meinem Rechner läuft!


----------



## Nahemis (15. Mai 2010)

Hab ein paar neue Screens für euch. Die Bosse sind fett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ca 10 min für die Bilder gebraucht. Ich frag mich warum Buffed sowas nicht auf die Reihe bekommt und die sind ein Spieleportal!!


----------



## Silentpups (15. Mai 2010)

Wie geil ich liebe 2.0 jetzt schon die Bilder sind doch einfach der Hammer, und Buffed hat es einfach nicht drauf man man was soll man dazu schon sagen, weiter so Nahemis:-))


----------



## Dreviak (15. Mai 2010)

Sieht das Lecker aus. Da bekomm ich glatt richtig Hunger auf 2.0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (15. Mai 2010)

Die Screens sehen schon fett aus. Warum das keine Top-News wert ist weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Klos1 (15. Mai 2010)

Weil Top-New's alle schon für Sachen wie: "Blizzard-Mitarbeiter lässt einen fahren" oder den neuesten Entwickler-Screenshot von World of Pixelcraft reserviert sind.


----------



## Squizzel (16. Mai 2010)

Ich hab ja gehofft, dass sie ein bisschen an den matschigen Texturen arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (16. Mai 2010)

Ja wurde bereits angekündigt das für die Charactere neue Sehhilfen eingeführt werden, damit du dann auch endlich mal scharfe Texturen sehen kannst.


----------



## Klos1 (16. Mai 2010)

Aber mit den matschigen Texturen hat er nicht unrecht. Die gibt es in Aion zuhauf. Es gibt auch welche, die sind gestochen scharf, keine Frage. Überwiegend sogar. Aber hier und da ist es echt nur Brei, genauso wie bei Warhammer Online. Und sowas fällt bei Aion halt voll auf, weil es eben auf der einen Seite wirklich super ist und an einigen Stellen matschig. Wow bleibt da wenigstens konstant bei Matsch.^^

Das ist dann wenigtens konsequent. Herr der Ringe und Aoc haben eigentlich nur scharfe Texturen. Beide Spiele sind für mich aber auch grafisch unangefochten auf Platz 1 im Falle von Aoc, gefolgt von Herr der Ringe auf Platz 2.


----------



## Nahemis (16. Mai 2010)

Echt jetzt Herr der Ringe hat bessere Grafik? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.  Kommt es da nicht auch auf die Grafik Engine an?

Naja ist mir eigentlich egal ich kann mit Lotro und AoC nicht viel anfangen.


----------



## Klos1 (16. Mai 2010)

Grafisch sieht Herr der Ringe auf jedenfall besser aus. Das Wasser ist schöner, die Vegetation ist viel dichter, detailierter und aufwendiger gemacht.
Was die Charaktere angeht kann es aber wiederum nicht mit Aion mithalten. Sie bewegen sich hölzern und sehen auch nicht so detailiert aus. Aber die Umgebung ist in meinen Augen deutlich gewichtiger.
Und da fehlt Aion noch einiges zu Herr der Ringe. Zumindest in oben genannten Punkten. Bei Gebäuden ist es wiederum nicht so.


----------



## Nahemis (16. Mai 2010)

Ich finde leider überhaupt nicht, das lotro die bessere Grafik hat. Die Landschaft ist ganz schön und offen, wirkt manchmal aber auch langweilig und leer. Am wenigsten gefallen mir die Instanzen.


----------



## Silentpups (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute geht's noch? lotro ist ein spiel für warm Duscher, dauer Daumlutscher, Rückwertseinparker und Beckenrandschwimmer. Ich glaub was schlimmeres wie lotro gibt es gar nicht auf den Markt so ein misst game ist ja wohl der reinste Witz


----------



## Klos1 (17. Mai 2010)

Eine Frage des Geschmacks. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find PvE in lotro zum Beispiel wesentlich geiler als in Aion. Ich find auch die Landschaften geiler und weitaus offener und abwechslungsreicher. Instanzen find ich auch cooler.
Was in lotro der letzte Dreck ist, daß ist das PvP. Aber gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gehört jetzt auch nicht hier her.

Übrigens @Silent:

Wörter wie Beckenrandschwimmer schreibt man zusammen.^^


----------



## Nahemis (17. Mai 2010)

Da hast du Recht Klos. Das Thema passt hier nicht so unbedingt. Ist eben alles eine Frage des eigenen Geschmacks. Ich werd mal schauen, ob es wieder was neues zu Aion gibt^^ 

Bis jetzt hab ich erst ein paar neue Tanze gefunden. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5b3fdIBGN_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Silentpups (17. Mai 2010)

Und ich werd mal WoW Flamen gehen :-)

 @Klos sag ich ja lotro hat in der Hinsicht leider voll versagt sonst hätte ich es auch gespielt aber PvP ist mir zu wichtig einfach oder RvR oder was auch immer. Wie Früher bei DAOC das sie ein offenes  RvR gebiet mit implementiert haben.


----------



## Klos1 (17. Mai 2010)

PvP gibt es für mich bisher nur Aion, Daoc oder Warhammer. Alle anderen Spiele, die ich kenne, sind da absoluter Mist.


----------



## Egooz (17. Mai 2010)

Silentpups schrieb:


> Hallo Leute geht's noch? lotro ist ein spiel für warm Duscher, dauer Daumlutscher, Rückwertseinparker und Bänken Rand Schwimmer. Ich glaub was schlimmeres wie lotro gibt es gar nicht auf den Markt so ein misst game ist ja wohl der reinste Witz



Wow...dein Name ist Programm hm?




Nahemis schrieb:


> Ich finde leider überhaupt nicht, das lotro die bessere Grafik hat. Die Landschaft ist ganz schön und offen, wirkt manchmal aber auch langweilig und leer. Am wenigsten gefallen mir die Instanzen.



In Lotro gibt es nur wenige Schlauchgebiete die aufgrund ihrer Anlegung bzw. Form voller wirken. Das sieht man z.B. in AoC und auch Aion sehr gut. Ich mag eher die weiten Gebiete wo nicht alles vollgestopft ist, das ist aber wie fast alles....Geschmackssache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Instanzen sind ziemlich cool, Carn Dûm, Uru, Helegrod und einige der neuen Instanzen sind ebenfalls gelungen. Ich hab keine Ahnung bis zu welchem Level zu gespielt hast oder sogar noch spielst und welche Instanzen du meinst.

Ich erwisch mich recht häufig dabei wie ich über die Bodentexturen in Aion lächeln muss. Die haben sich da echt keine Mühe gegeben, es wirkt merkwürdig wenn sehr detaillierte Charaktere über den Boden flitzen.
Ansonsten sieht Aion wirklich schick aus.


----------



## Rhilla (17. Mai 2010)

Aion war mist und bleibt mist -klar grafik ist super ,spiel aber letzte kagge -und gerüchte zu 2.0 ?ihr könnt bis 2020 warten bis es da ist ,hab Aion 3 monate gezockt war gladi lvl 50,ich bereu es immer noch bis heute daß ich es gespielt


----------



## Klos1 (18. Mai 2010)

Das ist ein "Aion - Gerüchte um Patch 2.0"-Thread und kein "Ich finde Aion kacke"-Thread! Wenn du uns mitteilen möchtest, wie kacke du Aion findest, dann mach einen "Ich finde Aion kacke"-Thread auf. Sollte uns mal furchtbar langweilig sein und sich auf die Schnelle kein "Wow ist kacke"-Thread finden, den man vollspammen kann, dann schauen wir bei dir vielleicht mal rein. Versprechen können wir allerdings nichts. Bis die ersten Gesprächspartner bei dir im Thread eindrudeln, kannst du dir ja ein Ei pellen oder so.


----------



## Silentpups (18. Mai 2010)

@ Rhilla bitte verschone uns mit deiner Weisheit, ich weis das alle Aion Spieler recht beschränkt sind und wir können auch nichts dagegen machen unser IQ ist leider nur so gering das wir nur Grinden können, und wenn die Grafik so gut wie bei WoW wäre könnten unsere Synapsen es nicht mehr verarbeiten und wir würden tot vom Stuhl fallen.

 Also bitte las uns leben und führe uns nicht in Versuchung damit würdest du ein Massensterben auslösen


----------



## Squizzel (18. Mai 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Echt jetzt Herr der Ringe hat bessere Grafik? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Kommt es da nicht auch auf die Grafik Engine an?
> 
> Naja ist mir eigentlich egal ich kann mit Lotro und AoC nicht viel anfangen.



Lotro und AoC laufen beide auf DX10 und nutzen deren Features auch voll aus.

Ich teile Klos Meinung da weitesgehend. In AoC sieht einfach alles besser aus als in Aion. Leider hat Lotro die Charaktere etwas vergeigt. So lange sie stehen und Kämpfen sehen sie gut aus. Die ganz so püppchenhaft und quietschbunt wie in Aion, aber auf ihre Art und Weise in die Welt passend. Aber wehe sie laufen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich teile nur nicht die Aussage, dass in WoW die Texturen matschig wären. Das ist das einzige was an Blizzards Engine halbwegs gut aussieht.


----------



## Silentpups (18. Mai 2010)

@ Nahemis, sag mal hast du wieder ein paar coole Videos oder ein paar Bilder wäre nice


----------



## Nahemis (18. Mai 2010)

Jo ich schau gleich mal, ob es was neues gibt.

*Eindrücke aus der Solo-Instanz Haramel*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (18. Mai 2010)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Ich teile nur nicht die Aussage, dass in WoW die Texturen matschig wären. Das ist das einzige was an Blizzards Engine halbwegs gut aussieht.



Sind sie auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich flame nur wahnsinnig gern gegen Wow. Aber unscharf sind sie nicht. Dennoch würde es nicht so auffallen, weil wirklich aufwendig sind sie meist auch nicht.


----------



## Virthu (19. Mai 2010)

so so... vor einiger zeit wurde hier in diesem thread mit einiger verbitterung auf die bemerkung, 2.0 käme nicht vor september/herbst, reagiert und tatsächlich wider eigentlich besseren wissens gehofft, dieses doch recht umfangreiche update käme im sommer.

hier ist die offizielle aussage:


> aber wir arbeiten kontinuierlich an einer Veröffentlichung im Herbst und liegen damit gut im Rennen.



quelle: http://forums.aiononline.com/eu/showthread.php?t=5238

vorletzter absatz.

ich persönlich rechne eher mit november/dezember.


----------



## Silentpups (19. Mai 2010)

Die Bilder sind echt der Hammer gefällt mir super die Solo Instanz von den Bildern jetzt her.


----------



## Nahemis (19. Mai 2010)

Huhu Virthu,

bis Herbst ist es nicht mehr lange. Ich finde im Moment vergeht die Zeit echt schnell, da sind 3 Monate nicht all zu viel.
Man darf ja auch nicht vergessen, das wir Patch 1.9 noch bekommen der wieder einiges zum Ausprobieren bietet.

Bis zum Patch 2.0 vertreiben wir uns die Zeit unter anderem mit den neuen Infos.


----------



## Sharqaas (19. Mai 2010)

http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/8189/2014468/

Gibt es dann in DE noch 2 Server oder wie?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (19. Mai 2010)

Du darfst nicht nur die Anfangsserver zählen. Allerdings ist so wie ich momentan die Lage auf Kromede sehe eine Serverzusammenlegung dringend nötig, zumindestens was die Elyos-Seite angeht. Jedoch ist das nur ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein. Es wird im Moment einfach zu viel gecheatet/bugused/trained etc. und das vermindert den Spielspaß. Insgesamt ist das AP-System so wie es momentan im Spiel ist total für die Füße. Außer in Zergs findet man Spieler mit einen hochen Rang gar nicht mehr. Aber auch das Gear bei manchen Klassen sorgt für Probleme. Ein Kleriker mit 1850 Magie Ressi und 3k Demage Godstone ist weder totzukriegen noch muss er sich großartig bemühen dich zu töten.


----------



## Nahemis (19. Mai 2010)

*Patch 1.9 kommt am 2.6.10

**http://aion.buffed.d...veroffentlicht/* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (19. Mai 2010)

*checkt mal den neuen thread, wo wir produktiv oder unproduktiv diskutieren können, statt 2.0 info thread mit nicht-infos zuzuspammen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:
http://www.buffed.de...ation-von-aion/


naja, zz haben wir ja 6 deutsche server, die dann wohl zu 3 zusammengelegt werden könnten, wobei es mir jetzt schon wegen leuten von nerrthus und lephar graut, die seit jeher mit ihren geistreichen ausfführrungen zu pvp-begegnungen mit der gegnerischen fraktion glänzen.
bin im übrigen sehr überrascht zu hören, dass auch kromede neben votan einen elyos-schwund zu verzeichnen hat. das schränkt die optionen für die zusammenlegung wohl doch noch ein wenig ein, vor allem, da es kaum noch eine "qualitativ hochwertige", wenn man es so nennen will, elyosbevölkerung von anderen servern zu erwarten sein dürfte(balder ev? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber die rp-dödel machen immer auf arrogant und "besseren menschen", was z.b. schon votan zum verhängnis wurde). mjaaaa.

was kleriker angeht, so bringt 1.9 allerlei lustige implikationen mit sich. einerseits wird selbst ein seit geburt an geistig und motorisch behinderter affe dank mres weiter im puren faceroll modus leute umballern können - und das dank kombination von 2 stäben und zusätzlichem pvp bonus auch noch schneller und vielfach brutaler. wenn ich als sorc durch kombination und verzauberung von billigen büchern, die in mboost und macc stats weit hinter vergleichbaren stäben liegen, rund 25% bonus auf meinen basisschaden bekomme, dürften die kleris locker um 30% und mehr zusammenkratzen können.

auf der anderen seite wird auch der schaden der physischen klassen wie ranger und gladis ansteigen. bei den gladis kommen verrmutlich noch ausfahrbare waffen aus draupnir hinzu, da es auch dort dropraten-erhöhung geben soll. das heisst dann für die oben erwähnten affen, dass sie selbst ganz plötzlich durch extremen faceroll dank ihren durch volle sockelung auf mres vergleichbar niedrigen hp werten umgeballert werden.
im grunde genommen gewinnt dann der bessere faceroller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



daher ruhen meine hoffnungen derzeit auf 2.0, damit ev endlich der burst ein wenig runtergesetzt wird und auch mres als quasi-immunität gegen magieeffekte nicht mehr so funktioniert.
etwas doof ist halt nur, dass es zuminddest aus meiner sicht bis dahin etwas zu lange dauert. wobei man auch den account stilllegen könnte, bis der ganze kram gefixt wird. wenn man sich mit etwas anderem beschäftigt, verfliegen die monate ganz schnell, da hat nahemis schon recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*checkt mal den neuen thread, wo wir produktiv oder unproduktiv diskutieren können, statt 2.0 info thread mit nicht-infos zuzuspammen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/154981-die-lage-der-nation-von-aion/


----------



## Kizna (19. Mai 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> was kleriker angeht, so bringt 1.9 allerlei lustige implikationen mit sich. einerseits wird selbst ein seit geburt an geistig und motorisch behinderter affe dank mres weiter im puren faceroll modus leute umballern können - und das dank kombination von 2 stäben und zusätzlichem pvp bonus auch noch schneller und vielfach brutaler. wenn ich als sorc durch kombination und verzauberung von billigen büchern, die in mboost und macc stats weit hinter vergleichbaren stäben liegen, rund 25% bonus auf meinen basisschaden bekomme, dürften die kleris locker um 30% und mehr zusammenkratzen können.
> 
> auf der anderen seite wird auch der schaden der physischen klassen wie ranger und gladis ansteigen. bei den gladis kommen verrmutlich noch ausfahrbare waffen aus draupnir hinzu, da es auch dort dropraten-erhöhung geben soll. das heisst dann für die oben erwähnten affen, dass sie selbst ganz plötzlich durch extremen faceroll dank ihren durch volle sockelung auf mres vergleichbar niedrigen hp werten umgeballert werden.
> im grunde genommen gewinnt dann der bessere faceroller
> ...



This! Virthu, du hast mir grade eben den Mittag versüßt. Zwar etwas überspitzt ausgedrückt aber dennoch trieft es den Nagel auf den Kopf. Ich denke es wird die gleiche Entwicklung wie Age of Conan haben. Dort gab es auch eine Zeit in der man durch richtige Socklung einfach nur "facerollen" musste um alles zu töten. Mittlerweile ist es wieder balanced. Mal schauen was 2.0 bringt, davor wird sich wohl wenig verändern.


----------



## Nahemis (20. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (20. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (20. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z6GZCHwkg8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YJTPanXu3Oc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uf4ToOMl19U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eQNLcaAEtWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aMSaPxyaj-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nahemis (20. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iFNFcFmkKl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## spamkiller (21. Mai 2010)

gibts eigentlich ne seite wo man sich schon die neuen items bzw rezepte der einzelnen berufe anschauen kann?

find da bei google irgendwie nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (21. Mai 2010)

Rezepte nicht aber es gibt noch viele Bilder zu den neuen Rüstungssets und Waffen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle:  

http://aion.plaync.co.kr/history/history/update20/

http://power.plaync.co.kr/aion/2.0+%EC%97%85%EB%8D%B0%EC%9D%B4%ED%8A%B8

http://aion.duowan.com/tag/71116502155.html


----------



## Nahemis (21. Mai 2010)

Die neuen Bilder machen immer mehr Lust auf 2.0. Ach könnte der Patch nicht schon da sein?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <BR><BR>



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PaNA0DpWpTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kizna (21. Mai 2010)

Die Waffenmodels sind einfach nur edel. Ja auch ich sehne mich nach Patch 2.0.


----------



## Geige (21. Mai 2010)

Schade Bücher und vorallem Orbs sehen immer irgendwie langweilig aus,
die blaue Sense hat es mir jedoch sehr angetan!


----------



## Nahemis (22. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (22. Mai 2010)

_*Die Wonder-Girls sind zu Besuch in Atrea.*_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ScQ2hNcPBds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hAaFh_UJoh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yz9LQy0rmq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Die Mädels sind klasse!! 

_*Stadt-Teleporter
*_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M7H0S_8Fc9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silentpups (23. Mai 2010)

jo nice nice keine frage :-)


----------



## logomir (24. Mai 2010)

Es gibt seit heute einen neuen Trailer!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FbFs4b0SpLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich persöhnlich finde ihn hammer geil.


----------



## Nahemis (24. Mai 2010)

Ich finde den Trailer auch fett hab ihn schon 3 mal gesehen ^^.
Hab grad eine User-News geschrieben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (25. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der neue Orb sieht doch mal nice aus^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Musikinstrumente in 2.0

http://aion.duowan.c...28121316_6.html_


----------



## Virthu (25. Mai 2010)

sie scheinen sich diesesmal bei der gestaltung der gebiete wirklich viel mühe gegeben zu haben.


----------



## Yiraja (25. Mai 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> sie scheinen sich diesesmal bei der gestaltung der gebiete wirklich viel mühe gegeben zu haben.



dieses mal ? die gebiete sehen auch jetzt schon ziemlich geil aus


----------



## tamirok (25. Mai 2010)

hm... finds ganz gut  jetzt darf es einfach nicht mehr flopen :/ wäre sonst der tot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silentpups (25. Mai 2010)

war doch niee ein flop, ist einfach alles ein wenig schwerer und das wird sich auch nicht ändern .


----------



## Virthu (25. Mai 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> dieses mal ? die gebiete sehen auch jetzt schon ziemlich geil aus



theobomos nicht. von der geometrie her hat es potential, aber die eintönige texturierung, farbwahl und eine gewisse armut an interessanten objekten tut dem ganzen gebiet nicht gut. so zumindest meine persönliche meinung.
vielen anderen gebieten(zumindest auf elyos seite) fehlt es an gewissen details, gewissem epischem etwas, fantasie. alles fühlt sich relativ schnell sehr gewöhnich an. man schaue sich nur die artworks an und vergleiche mit dem im spiel gebotenem inhalt. 
z.b. das: http://conceptartwor...n_online_10.jpg
oder das:
http://b.imagehost.o...of_eternity.jpg
man findet teile davon, aber stark vereinfacht, verkleinert und sehr gewöhnlich wirkend.

2.0 regionen scheinen in der hinsicht mächtig aufzudrehen.


----------



## tamirok (25. Mai 2010)

Silentpups schrieb:


> war doch niee ein flop, ist einfach alles ein wenig schwerer und das wird sich auch nicht ändern .




ja es war zu schwer dadurch flop hab nicht gegen grinder^^ in wow hab ich auch nit gequestet bin zu classic von 1-60 durchgegrindet^^  es ist halt so gemacht das es einfach zu schwer ist zu grinden ... wer will schon 10 stunden lang die gleichen mobs kloppen?  mit 1.9 werd ich mal vorbei schaun und zu fast 100% bei aion bleiben kb mehr auf die quali von wow... kack server kack spieler kack 0815 count....


----------



## Enricoo (26. Mai 2010)

naja ich werd auf genaue fakten abwarten, kein bock mehr auf enttäuschungen.. 
vielen dank Nahemis für die netten bilder und videos ^^ 
informier uns bald über die fakten bitte wenn 1.9/2.0 online geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zb die droprate usw ^^


----------



## Kizna (26. Mai 2010)

Enricoo schrieb:


> informier uns bald über die fakten bitte wenn 1.9/2.0 online geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1.9 diese Woche auf den Testservern, nächste Woche auf den Liveservern. 2.0 ist für das dritte Quartal 2010 in Europa geplannt, heißt also spätestens Ende September. Legionsmitglieder meinen gelsen zu haben, dass 2.0 schon am 23. Juni in Asien erscheint. Droprate ... naja zwei Mal Null ist immer noch Null 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (26. Mai 2010)

jo 2.0 soll ende mai anfang/mitte juni in korea auf die live server kommen hatte ich auch irgendwo gelesen. naja das 2.0 noch mindestens nen halbes bis 3/4 jahr
dauert ist klar immerhin sind die koreaner 1 jahr weiter als wir. aber ich freu mich trotzdem auf den 1.9er.





> [font="arial, helvetica, clean, sans-serif"][font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Die europäischen Aion PTS Server werden am 25.05.2010 16:00 MESZ fürWartung heruntergefahren.[/font][font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
> 
> Im Verlauf dieser Wartung werden wir das Spielupdate 1.9 auf die Testserver aufspielen. Die Wartung sollte nicht länger als 3 Stundendauern. [/font]
> [font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
> ...


[/font][/font]


----------



## Virthu (26. Mai 2010)

eigentlich bekommen koreaner 2.0 genau heute, wenn man nach aionsource geht.


----------



## Geige (26. Mai 2010)

2.0 Soll diese Woche angeblich in Korea live gegangen sein!



> naja ich werd auf genaue fakten abwarten, kein bock mehr auf enttäuschungen..


http://powerwiki.de.aiononline.com/aion/Korean+PTS:+Ank%C3%BCndigung+des+3.+Testserver+Updates+1.9+vom+3.+M%C3%A4rz
http://powerwiki.de.aiononline.com/aion/Korea%20PTS:%20Erste%202.0%20Patchnotes

Das Dürfte reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (26. Mai 2010)

die neuen maps mit kennzeichnung der levelbereiche:

Elyos:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Asmodier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von >hier< und >hier<


----------



## Nahemis (26. Mai 2010)

Aion 1.9 Prodcast! Leider auf Englisch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nCENbY52Ai0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Avek (26. Mai 2010)

Is aber trotzem gut zu verstehen


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (26. Mai 2010)

schickschick


----------



## Enricoo (26. Mai 2010)

Geige schrieb:


> 2.0 Soll diese Woche angeblich in Korea live gegangen sein!
> 
> 
> http://powerwiki.de....om+3.+M%C3%A4rz
> ...



das die Entwickler die droprate erhöht haben ist für mich kein fakt..
ich will die % ^^ liegt es unter 10% ? vielleicht mehr ? oder vl viel weniger ?


----------



## Nahemis (26. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (27. Mai 2010)

Enricoo schrieb:


> das die Entwickler die droprate erhöht haben ist für mich kein fakt..
> ich will die % ^^ liegt es unter 10% ? vielleicht mehr ? oder vl viel weniger ?



liegt bestimmt noch weit unter 10%^^ kenn aber auch keine genauen Zahlen. Und an den Vorposter sehr schöne Bilder das macht richtig Laune auf Mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Nexarius (27. Mai 2010)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Lotro und AoC laufen beide auf DX10 und nutzen deren Features auch voll aus.
> 
> Ich teile Klos Meinung da weitesgehend. In AoC sieht einfach alles besser aus als in Aion. Leider hat Lotro die Charaktere etwas vergeigt. So lange sie stehen und Kämpfen sehen sie gut aus. Die ganz so püppchenhaft und quietschbunt wie in Aion, aber auf ihre Art und Weise in die Welt passend. Aber wehe sie laufen...
> 
> ...






Man kann doch AoC Grafik nicht mit einer Aion Grafik vergleichen - das wäre ja wie wenn ich einen Trabbi mit einem BMX X5 oder nem Insignia vergleichen würde... Die Grafik von Age of Conan ist um Lichtjahre besser als die Grafik von Aion. Das einzige was ich in Aion hübsch fand, waren die Charaktere - das wars dann aber auch. Der Boden ist potthässlich, die Berge und Hügel sind nicht von dieser Welt was das angeht, allgemein finde ich die Aion Grafik eher "gezeichnet", alleine wenn man sich den Himmel anschaut. Age of Conan wirkt viel realistischer, viel imposanter und gibt mir auch eine wesentlich dichtere Atmosphäre als es die Aion Grafik jemals könnte - ich bin ehrlich, mir selbst gefällt die WAR und WoW Grafik was Umgebung / Gebiete angeht um einiges besser als die in Aion, auch wenn das veraltete Engines sind. Ich finde Lotro ist das einzige Spiel welches momentan in die Nähe von AoC kommt was Grafik angeht - die Umgebungen und Zonen dort sind wunderschön gestaltet, genauso wie die Instanzen - wenn ich das mit Nochsana oder einem Feuertempel vergleiche - Respekt NCSoft, soviel Einfallslosigkeit hab ich selten erlebt. Ich hatte in Aion auch das Gefühl dass ich in einem Gebiet angefangen hab und alle quasi gleich ausgesehen haben, nur ein wenig veränderte Thematiken - in dem einen eine Wüste, in dem anderen Schnee, aber im Endeffekt war es immer noch der selbe Grafik-M*st in meinen Augen.

Lieber eine Grafik die mir Stimmung und Atmosphäre bringt wie in WoW / Lotro / AoC als so einen aus meiner Sicht handgezeichneten Stil wie es Aion hat... denn Atmosphäre in Aion hatte ich eigentlich zu keiner Zeit.


----------



## Silentpups (27. Mai 2010)

sorry du ich möchte schon ein spiel spielen was nicht realistisch ist, Aion passt zu mir und auf SWTOR freu ich mich wie blöde, aber AoC ist mir zu real aber die Grafik ist nice von AoC keine frage.


----------



## Nahemis (27. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gz-zZIt0wds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Crisisslash (27. Mai 2010)

Ach so, also is das gerade nicht der *richtige* 1.9 patch den man gerade ziehen kann ?
Weil ich ziehe gerade einen knapp 3Gig großen Patch der 1.9.00 ncsoft oder so heist und bei 16% gehts nicht mehr weiter....

Edit : Hab heute gecheckt das es immer stückchenweise gezogen wird, der Patch kam heute auf 32%.......
Freu mich schon auf den Patch^^


----------



## Geige (28. Mai 2010)

Dürfte der richtige sein, ja!


----------



## Virthu (4. Juni 2010)

ein paar kleinigkeiten mehr.

recht ausgefallene neue rüstungen, die das design der neuen menschlichen mobs nachahmen:

original...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und "fälschung"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wer also schon immer ein "echter" gladiator in einem MMO sein wollte, der kann es nun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und ein weiteres video zu dem neuen raid boss:

http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded

o-ton: "shitting in peace!" lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cell81469 (4. Juni 2010)

Wen heilst du den grad?^^


----------



## Virthu (4. Juni 2010)

das bin nicht ich - das video ist aus korea, wo der 2.0 patch schon draussen ist. geheilt wird der templer, der den boss tankt.


----------



## Enricoo (8. Juni 2010)

puppen zum hauen xD 

--->





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L-2l6SnVMP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nahemis (8. Juni 2010)

Die Fähigkeiten sehen cool aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tonkra (8. Juni 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> istja klasse, ncsoft zeigt einem soviele bling bling creenies wie ehh und je..aber wie schauts denn mit der performence aus?..auf meinem pc läuft das spiel immernoch so schlecht wie in den ersten zwei monaten..manche hatten mir ihrer systemzusammensetzung glück und spielen auch mit mittelklasse hardware ruckelfrei, andere weniger und ärgern sich bis heute trotz guter hardware über starke rückler bis unspielbarkeit..bevor sie die also die grafik "aufpolieren" sollten sie erstmal die jetzige performence verbessern / (systemuniversaler) programmieren und sich nicht nur auf die hardware der computer in koreanischen internet caffees anpassen



was bitte hast du denn für nen pc? me hat nen quadcore (es wird nur doppelkern unterstützt) 3,0 Ghz Athlon und 3GB ram..

Es läuft super flüssig.. auch bei zergs relativ in ordnung.. und nun?


----------



## Tonkra (8. Juni 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Man kann doch AoC Grafik nicht mit einer Aion Grafik vergleichen - das wäre ja wie wenn ich einen Trabbi mit einem BMX X5 oder nem Insignia vergleichen würde... Die Grafik von Age of Conan ist um Lichtjahre besser als die Grafik von Aion. Das einzige was ich in Aion hübsch fand, waren die Charaktere - das wars dann aber auch. Der Boden ist potthässlich, die Berge und Hügel sind nicht von dieser Welt was das angeht, allgemein finde ich die Aion Grafik eher "gezeichnet", alleine wenn man sich den Himmel anschaut. Age of Conan wirkt viel realistischer, viel imposanter und gibt mir auch eine wesentlich dichtere Atmosphäre als es die Aion Grafik jemals könnte - ich bin ehrlich, mir selbst gefällt die WAR und WoW Grafik was Umgebung / Gebiete angeht um einiges besser als die in Aion, auch wenn das veraltete Engines sind. Ich finde Lotro ist das einzige Spiel welches momentan in die Nähe von AoC kommt was Grafik angeht - die Umgebungen und Zonen dort sind wunderschön gestaltet, genauso wie die Instanzen - wenn ich das mit Nochsana oder einem Feuertempel vergleiche - Respekt NCSoft, soviel Einfallslosigkeit hab ich selten erlebt. Ich hatte in Aion auch das Gefühl dass ich in einem Gebiet angefangen hab und alle quasi gleich ausgesehen haben, nur ein wenig veränderte Thematiken - in dem einen eine Wüste, in dem anderen Schnee, aber im Endeffekt war es immer noch der selbe Grafik-M*st in meinen Augen.
> 
> Lieber eine Grafik die mir Stimmung und Atmosphäre bringt wie in WoW / Lotro / AoC als so einen aus meiner Sicht handgezeichneten Stil wie es Aion hat... denn Atmosphäre in Aion hatte ich eigentlich zu keiner Zeit.



Kann ich mal so gar nicht teilen die meinung.. ich finde vor allem die starter regionen wie Poeta usw. sind absolut toll designed.. alle lebewesen wie die steinböcke find ich schick animiert.. schauen dich an beim vorbeilaufen.

AoC und warhammer fehlen vorne bis hinten die seele. AIONs grafik soll wie ein Ölgemälde wirken und das tut es meiner meinung nach wunderbar.

Trailer 2.0. Der anfang ist langweilig (weil schon bekannt), dann wirds aber interessant 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qITI23vnhlU&translated=1[/YOUTUBE]


Pets AION
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJDbvTtCPfc&translated=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Virthu (9. Juni 2010)

auf aionsource wurde vor kurzem eine sehr nette übersicht zu einigen 2.0-inhalten und items gepostet:

http://www.aionsource.com/topic/113417-20-picture-book-instances-word-bosses-and-many-more-other-info/

viele tolle screenshots dabei.


----------



## La Saint (9. Juni 2010)

Grafik ist nicht gleich Grafik. Jedes Spiel hat seine Stärken und Schwächen. Und sollte jemals eins rauskommen, das perfekt ist, wird es auf einem Standard-PC nicht lauffähig sein.

*WoW*
- Umwelt: Comichaft, bonbonfarben, unrealistisch, aber zum Teil sehr stimmig (Urwald, Wüsten), zu viele PreFabs
- Charakter: realistischer als Umwelt, aber immer noch zu bunt und comichaft, im Gesamtkonzept stimmig
- Animation: Char: brauchbar, Tiere: perfekt
- Pro: läuft auch auf einem Toaster, bestes Gesamtkonzept Kontra: gewöhnungsbedürftig, veraltet

*AoC*
- Umwelt: realistisch, hochdetailiert, aber nicht durchgehend in gleicher Komplexität, braucht einen Mainframe als Spielmaschine
- Charakter: gute Grafik, detailtreu
- Animation: Char: etwas hölzern, aber gut Tiere: schlecht
- Pro: Beste Umweltgrafik, wenn auch manchmal leer und lieblos Kontra: man hat nichts davon, da man wegen Spielbarkeit downgraden muß

*Warhammer*
Alles wie AoC, nur jeweils eine Stufe schlechter
Nichts wirklich herausragendes, dafür aber auch keine katastrophalen Ausrutscher. Bis auf die Tieranimation: die ist grottig

*Aion*
- Umwelt: realistisch, detailliert, wenn auch nicht in der Qualität von AoC.
- Charakter: hervorragende Grafik und Detailtreue, gewöhnungsbedürtiger Asia-Style
- Animation: Char: perfekt, Tiere: schlecht. Wenn man bei WoW und Aion eine laufende Katze vergleicht, weiß man, was gemeint ist.
- Pro: Bestes Charakterhandling, zweitbeste Umweltdarstellung incl. Wettereinflüsse (Nebel, Schnee) Kontra: GUI

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Geige (10. Juni 2010)

Im Allgemeinem hast du Recht, aber das 


> - Pro: läuft auch auf einem Toaster


wage ich zu bezweifeln.

WoW ist aufgrund seiner mangelnden optimierung mit jedem Addon schlechter geworden,
WoW läuft schon lange nichtmehr auf zu schlechten Systemen flüssig!


----------



## Nahemis (10. Juni 2010)

Sehr cooles Pet^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1jn59AwHt98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M4bzPhhTmpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tonkra (11. Juni 2010)

Asmo Batwings??

Ich weiß nicht, gibt es mit 2.0. neue flügel? nen video welches offenbar von einem Privat server stammt, wo sie zu zweit den neuen drachen killen..
was steckt dahinter? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.c...zY&translated=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tonkra (11. Juni 2010)

Asmo eine art Batwings??

Ich weiß nicht, gibt es mit 2.0. neue flügel? nen video welches offenbar von einem Privat server stammt, wo sie zu zweit den neuen drachen killen..
was steckt dahinter? bzw. sehen die flügel aus wie das reine gerippe von vogelflügeln

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.c...zY&translated=1[/YOUTUBE] 



La schrieb:


> Grafik ist nicht gleich Grafik. Jedes Spiel hat seine Stärken und Schwächen. Und sollte jemals eins rauskommen, das perfekt ist, wird es auf einem Standard-PC nicht lauffähig sein.
> 
> *WoW*
> - Umwelt: Comichaft, bonbonfarben, unrealistisch, aber zum Teil sehr stimmig (Urwald, Wüsten), zu viele PreFabs
> ...




Wo ist AIONs grafik bitte realistisch? das geht eher in richtung ölgemälde als realismus darstellen zu wollen.

Wo sind die tiere schlecht animiert? sie drehen ihren kopf in deine richtung wenn du vorbeiläufst (bei neutralen).. die animationen .. hm brille? ;XD

DAS versteh ich ehrlich gesagt unter detailreiche fließende Animationen... :
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=jyeFqg1ST54[/YOUTUBE]

Bzw. hier ab 3 minuten besonders gut zu sehen:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIW85pe1lew&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Die animationen bei warhammer waren der graus, bei AION wurde bei den charas wenigstens motion capturing angewand und das sieht man bei den emotes auch. bei warhammer waren durchweg -alle- kampfanimationen grottenhaft abgehackt..
WoW und gute darstellung der charas? wenn man auf eckige charaktere steht ja... darf man natürlich entschuldigen weils der "wow" stil ist und älter.


----------



## Virthu (12. Juni 2010)

das video mit den flügeln ist mit 90% wahrscheinlichkeit vom privaten server. könnte sein, dass es die in irgendeiner instanz als belohnung gibt. farblich würden sie zumindest zu der schwersten ini in 2.0 passen, da die waffen von dort allesamt auch blau gefärbt sind.


----------



## Enricoo (14. Juni 2010)

wie siehts eigentlich mit talentsystem aus ? wird sowas in der art kommen ? ich hab mal was darüber gelesen bin mir aber nicht so sicher

lg


----------



## Virthu (14. Juni 2010)

Enricoo schrieb:


> wie siehts eigentlich mit talentsystem aus ? wird sowas in der art kommen ? ich hab mal was darüber gelesen bin mir aber nicht so sicher
> 
> lg



hm, nö. nur neue stigmas und mehr stigmaplätze(von 8 auf 11).


----------



## Tonkra (15. Juni 2010)

das talentsystem find ich sowieso fürn arsch sorry.. wenn schon richtige skillungen aber nicht so ein scheiß von wegen skillverstärkungen...
da hats sich blizzard auch extrem easy peasy gemacht.


----------



## Virthu (23. Juni 2010)

http://you.video.sina.com.cn/api/sinawebApi/outplayrefer.php/vid=34471442_1268420850/s.swf 

koreaner besingen den grind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silentpups (23. Juni 2010)

Mal eine ganz blöde Frage,

in den neuen 55 gebieten, stimmt das man von den Elyos ins Asmodia Gebiet so rüberlaufen kann ohne zu Riften ? 

das wäre ja mal richtig nice wenn es so kommen sollte.


----------



## Virthu (23. Juni 2010)

so wie ich das verstanden habe, funktioniert das ganze folgendermassen:

zwischen den beiden gebieten liegt ein neutrales, welches durch einen zugang auf der jeweiligen seite erreicht werden kann. dafür muss allerdings jedes volk in seinem gebiet 2 balaurfestungen einnehmen, die gerüchten zufolge in etwa so hart sind wie die götterfestung.
im neutralen gebiet kann man dann umherrlaufen wie man lustig ist und ich nehme sehr stark an, dass man auf diese weise auch zu den asmos rüberkommt. aber rifts gibt es anscheineend auch - zumindest wurden schon ein paar screenshots gesichtet.

wirklich genaue infos kann ich leider nicht geben.


----------



## Silentpups (23. Juni 2010)

danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber denn Riftet man ja nur noch bis level 50 in Heiron z.B und ab 51 gehts nicht mehr?


----------



## Tonkra (27. Juni 2010)

nee leider nicht.. bzw. doch??, dafür gibts den ground abyss halt (Balaurea, das Land der balaur)

wäre schon wohl zu viel.. rift pvp.. pvp instanz dredgion..abyss pvp.. ground abyss pvp.

Das ground abyss löst das rifting so gesehen eigdl. ab.
und beides beinhaltet ja eigdl. bodenkampf.
wobei ich gelesen hab, dass man durch kontrolle der keeps zugriff auf riftportale bekommt wo man dann wieder ins feindliche reich nach asmodea und elysea reisen kann.


----------



## VoltarusShattrath (27. Juni 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> http://you.video.sin...268420850/s.swf
> 
> koreaner besingen den grind
> 
> ...






Du kennst nicht zufällig den Namen dieses Liedes, oder?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (28. Juni 2010)

VoltarusShattrath schrieb:


> Du kennst nicht zufällig den Namen dieses Liedes, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nöp.


----------



## Comp4ny (28. Juni 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> http://you.video.sin...268420850/s.swf
> 
> koreaner besingen den grind
> 
> ...



Jetzt ahst du meinen Tag ruiniert!!!!!!!!! FAHR ZUR HÖLLE ^^
Dieses gequitsche ist ja grauenvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (28. Juni 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Jetzt ahst du meinen Tag ruiniert!!!!!!!!! FAHR ZUR HÖLLE ^^
> Dieses gequitsche ist ja grauenvoll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier etwas mehr zum neuen patch:

http://static.plaync...1e917cdfbacfcf9
http://static.plaync...63c46febb10653c

die qualität ist ein wenig schlecht, aber man kann ganz gut erkennen um wieviel komplexer die neuen gebiete von der struktur her als unsere jetztigen zu sein scheinen.


----------



## Paradiso (29. Juni 2010)

Colle Videos danke

Ich find das mit dem ganzen rumgefliegen und so voll cool... und das man erstma nach ganz oben durch die Fontänen muss um die questgeber zu finden... das hat echt flair...


----------



## Enrico300 (29. Juni 2010)

Ja sieht schon nicht schlecht aus, nur die Gebiete wirken sehr schlauchartig, so wie Verteron.
Na ja ich habe erstmal meine Flügel an den Nagel gehängt, ich komme erst wieder wenn sich einiges geändert hat!
Das schlimme ist ja das alles hier was gepostet wurde, die Fans selber zusammen tragen mussten,von koreanischen Seiten, nichts aber auch reingarnichts kommt hier von Ncsoft!
Die Informationspolitik, ist das letzte!


----------



## Kizna (29. Juni 2010)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Die Informationspolitik, ist das letzte!



Da muss ich dir leider Gottes recht geben. Würde NCsoft etwas offizielles schreiben, könnte ich es auch auf die Seite bringen, so leider nicht.


----------



## Enrico300 (29. Juni 2010)

Richtig, da lobe ich mir den Waldgeist von AoC, das ist Informationspolitik und dazu noch einen tollen Cromcast!!!


----------



## Geige (29. Juni 2010)

Fernostmarkt > Westlichen Markt!

Das das rumgefliege aus dem PvP rausgenommen wird finde ich super, einige Klassen waren
dadurch einfach übermächtig!


----------



## La Saint (29. Juni 2010)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Richtig, da lobe ich mir den Waldgeist von AoC, das ist Informationspolitik und dazu noch einen tollen Cromcast!!!



Bitte keine Reizworte in diesem Forum.

Waldgeist ist ein gemieteter Propaganda-Söldner, der für FunCom das Blaue vom Himmel und so. Wahrheit und Waldgeist sind die unterschiedlichen Enden des Begriffs Information. Es gab einmal einen Thread, in dem die krassesten (helf mir mal einer, ich suche ein politisch korrektes Wort für Lüge), äh, innovativen Behauptungen von Waldgeist aufgelistet waren. Leider wurde dieser Thread von einem Fanboy unter den Admins gelöscht. Von dem gleichen übrigens, der auch im AoC-Forum den wochenalten mehreren 1000 Posts großen, mit mehr als 100.000 Hits gefragtesten Thread aller Zeiten bei buffed geclosed hat. Den Thread "Einfach nur schlecht".

Hinweis: Die Suchfunktion findet diesen Thread nicht mehr. Es gibt einen kurzen, gleichnamigen Thread, der sich aber auf Warhammer bezieht und nicht auf AoC. Der Originalthread ist wohl, wie so viele andere Dinge, der Umstellung der Foren-Software zum Opfer gefallen. Leider. leider, wie man wohl mit Unschuldsmiene bei buffed sagen wird.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Kizna (29. Juni 2010)

La schrieb:


> Waldgeist ist ein gemieteter Propaganda-Söldner, der für FunCom das Blaue vom Himmel und so. Wahrheit und Waldgeist sind die unterschiedlichen Enden des Begriffs Information. Es gab einmal einen Thread, in dem die krassesten (helf mir mal einer, ich suche ein politisch korrektes Wort für Lüge), äh, innovativen Behauptungen von Waldgeist aufgelistet waren. Leider wurde dieser Thread von einem Fanboy unter den Admins gelöscht. Von dem gleichen übrigens, der auch im AoC-Forum den wochenalten mehreren 1000 Posts großen, mit mehr als 100.000 Hits gefragtesten Thread aller Zeiten bei



Ich hatte das Vergnügen Waldgeist kennen lernen zu dürfen und in meinen Augen ist er ein extrem charismatischer Kerl. Das er nur Lügen von sich gibt stimmt so einfach nicht. Der 1000 Post Threat, dennn ich btw. nie gelesen habe war mher als nur veraltet. AoC mag zu Beginn einige schwerwiegende Fehler gemacht haben, mittlerweile ist es in meinen Augen ein Topspiel und macht tierisch Spaß.


----------



## Enrico300 (29. Juni 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Vergnügen Waldgeist kennen lernen zu dürfen und in meinen Augen ist er ein extrem charismatischer Kerl. Das er nur lügen von sich gibt stimmt so einfach nicht. Der 1000 Post Threat, dennn ich btw. nie gelesen habe war mher als nur veraltet. AoC mag zu beginn einige schwerwiegende Fehler gemacht haben, mittlerweile ist es in meinen Augen ein Topspiel und macht tierisch Spaß.



Genau so ist es, mehr braucht man nicht sagen!!


----------



## Virthu (11. Juli 2010)

ich stöbere gerade in den koreanischen foren und siehe da, jetzt ist es klar, woher diese flügel kommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nämlich von diesem netten mob:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und der ist wohl quasi der endboss in der pve-progression für 2.0, wenn ich nicht ganz falsch liege. also tahabata 2.0, sozusagen.

es gibt dazu auch ein interview, da der kampf anscheinend ganz schön knackig ist .

google übersetzung ist wie immer sehr abenteuerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Virthu (12. Juli 2010)

animationen zu den jeweils letzten beiden advanced stigmas für alle klassen:

http://aion.duowan.c...2703120811.html

link führt zu einer recht populären chinesischen aion-fanseite.


edit: youtube-link für grösseres bild und höhere auflösung:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRmFjsn7SEY


----------



## Paradiso (12. Juli 2010)

Die Skills sehen echt herrlich aus <3


----------



## Nahemis (12. Juli 2010)

Die Skills und die Flügel gefallen mir.


----------



## Aranshi (13. Juli 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich, bei einem PVP Spiel andauernd das Levelcap hochzududeln und neue Skills einzuführen ist keine so arg gute Idee.



wow wie kann man nur soviele beiträge haben oO 
bin schon froh wenn ich meine 100 zusammen hab deswegen ignoriert diesen post einfach


----------



## Virthu (13. Juli 2010)

noch ein wenig neues:

- rüstungsdesigns:

http://aion.duowan.com/1007/142963234568.html

sehen so aus, als ob verschiedene rüstungsteile umgefärbt und leicht verändert kombiniert worden sind.

- waffen:

http://aion.duowan.com/1007/142966169011.html

sehen stark nach den items mit zeitbegrenzung aus, nur für level 55 dieses mal.


----------



## Virthu (14. Juli 2010)

noch mehr infos.

was ich im beitrag zuvor verlinkt habe, sind in der tat gegenstände, die man fürs abschliessen der neuen daily quests ab level 50 in 2.0 bekommt. ABER . anscheinend sind diese permanent, wenn man nach >>diesem artikel<< geht(bitte selbst mit google aus dem polnischen übersetzen, direktlink mit übersetzung will nicht klappen). eine sehr interessante entwicklung, wie ich finde.

ausserdem gibt es auf der gleichen seite ein paar weitere interessante artikel.

nämlich zu den drops in Beshmundir Temple, wo die bereits gezeigten exotischen flügel herkommen -
http://9kohorta.com/...eshmundir-drop/
und zu der neuen questreihe, durch die man durch mehrere upgrades und quests eine sehr solide neue waffe erhalten kann -
http://9kohorta.com/...-siels-weapons/


----------



## Virthu (20. Juli 2010)

und wieder mehr bilder.

mit 2.0 wird es eine reihe neuer rezepte für kopfschmuck geben, darunter für die brillen. so sehen sie dann aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



quellen:
http://aion.duowan.c...3487509410.html
http://aion.duowan.c...3485963709.html


und da gibt es noch ein paar nette bilder zu den landschaften:
http://aion.duowan.c...3467012768.html

edit: ah ja, die weibliche frisur ist wohl auch völlig neu, sehe sie zumindest zum ersten mal. die männliche wurde in diesem thread ja bereits gezeigt.


----------



## Nahemis (20. Juli 2010)

Die Screens von den neuen Gebieten sind ja mal der Hammer. Oh man ich freue mich so tierisch auf Patch 2.0 nur schade, das ich mir da keinen Urlaub nehmen kann


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (20. Juli 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Die Screens von den neuen Gebieten sind ja mal der Hammer. Oh man ich freue mich so tierisch auf Patch 2.0 nur schade, das ich mir da keinen Urlaub nehmen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich komme da grade aus dem Urlaub, also nehmen wird da auch schlecht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tonkra (21. Juli 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> ich stöbere gerade in den koreanischen foren und siehe da, jetzt ist es klar, woher diese flügel kommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naaa.. vielleicht sind die flügel eher von unterem Kollegen (siehe Mein Anhang unten)

Zumindest sehen sich die Flügel wesentlich ähnlicher. dein geposteter drache kann mit einer gruppe gelegt werden, der andere drache (in meinem Anhang) ist der Drache aus der Ally instanz




Sehen den Flügeln sehr ähnlich wie ich finde.. knöchrig und blau schimmernd (find den drachen auch geiler^) Quelle: TRAILER AION : Balaurea (am ende des trailers bei 4:30 der "untote" drache)
.
.
v


----------



## Virthu (21. Juli 2010)

hmm, die ini für 12 leute ist imo die in der Götterfestung. jedenfalls habe ich das bild aus dem interview, wo es unter anderem um die flügel ging.

hier mal etwas anderes aus 2.0:

- pvp videos von einem gladi. FACEROLL DELUXE edition:

http://aion.duowan.com/1007/143576403291.html


- dann ein paar neue schilde:

http://aion.duowan.com/1007/143571174060_4.html

- die neuen magiebücher. ab seite 2 gibts bilder. man beachte, dass einige bücher offenbar so eine art hologramm beim öffnen zeigen. saukuhl.

http://aion.duowan.com/1007/143544656045.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- und zuletzt einfach ein sehr hübscher charakter aus 2.0:

http://aion.duowan.com/1007/143548414715.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (21. Juli 2010)

danke virthu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (4. August 2010)

moar itamz:

http://aion.duowan.com/1008/144779843684.html


----------



## Virthu (5. August 2010)

ungarischer blog zu Beshmundir's Temple:

http://aion.variance...hmundir-temple/

bilder, youtube-videos und nette infos samt drop tabellen. grösstenteils auf ungarisch - aber hey, google-übersetzer ist der stetige freund des wissbegierigen aion-spielers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (5. August 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> moar itamz:
> 
> http://aion.duowan.c...4779843684.html



dazu gibt es noch mehr infos:

die dopps kommen von 2 weltbossen, neben denen noch 2 andere existieren:
http://www.aionsource.com/topic/113764-20-picture-book-2nd-stage-balaurea-wildword-world-bosses/

die hier droppen die items im link:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die anderen beiden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wenn man weiter liest, stellt man fest, dass sie in den epischen quests für die sehr schwer zu erreichenden waffen eine rolle spielen.(link in ungarischen sprache)

hier noch mehr infos zu Sematariux/Padmarashka:

http://aion.variance.hu/2010/06/12/desu-21/
http://www.aionsource.com/topic/117909-aionsource-20-exclusive-the-dragon-lord-sematariux/



> Sema located on Elyos side, Padma on Asmo side of Ground Abyss. Both monsters are look like the dragons, but in the precise definition: both mob are "Dramata". Dramatas is a special mutation between the Balaurs and Dragons. The Balaurs sometimes try to transform into Dragon, but this doesn't succeed in all case. If the Dragon transformation process failed the result is the Dramata. The main tasks of the Dramatas: hatching the Dalaur eggs. That is the reason why we need to kill them. So much for Lore of Dramatas.
> Sema and Padma are very strong outdoor bosses. (outdoor means in this case: a locked cave, you need to find the key to enter ("key" source: farm the mobs near the entrance, the key disappear after you enter the cave)
> lvl57 legendary 5-doted bosses with 4-5 adds. Korean feedbacks from the Dramatas: very strong world bosses, need ~100 ppl to kill them, the best tries on the top active servers are on 70-75%.


----------



## Nahemis (5. August 2010)

Sehr geil Virthu und schönen Dank, das du dir die Mühe gemacht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier sind noch 2 Videos zu den Bosskämpfen in Patch 2.0 ! Sieht doch sehr spannend aus.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UdKRNt_1Hh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mAg8A3R4jUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9zUvizF71As

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Virthu (13. August 2010)

schöne videos, danke nahemis. habe sie vorhin leider übersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier noch ein paar bunte bilder:

elyos waffen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

asmo waffen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (21. September 2010)

mja, der thread ist schon ein stückchen zu alt vermutlich, aber ich wüsste nicht, wohin mit dem folgenden link:

http://aion.duowan.c...9004877294.html

gezeigt werden die items, die man aus dem abyss-splitter, der neuen 12-spieler-ini in der götterfestung, bekommen kann.

mein persönlicher favorit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die waffen, die im beitrag zuvor gezeigt wurden, sind im übrigen die, die von den governors der feindlichen fraktion gedroppt werden können. d.h. wenn man es schaffen sollte, alle 4 balaurea-festungen einzunehmen, sich nicht vom boss aoe wipen zu lassen und ihn gegen den widerstand der feindlichen fraktion zu legen, wird man vielleicht dazu kommen gegen 400-500 weitere leute per /random auf solche items rollen zu dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paradiso (21. September 2010)

Danke Virthu!

Die Sachen sehen richtig nice aus. Vorallem die Waffen Ö.ö
Und das Großschwert ist mal Favourite Nr.1


----------



## Nahemis (21. September 2010)

Die sachen sehen sehr gut aus. Ich gehe zumindest schon stark auf lvl 47 zu also wird es bei mir noch bischen dauern bis ich solche Items bekomme^^


----------



## Kizna (21. September 2010)

Wieder wirklich schöne Sets dabei. Allerdings will mir das Ketten-Set nicht wirklich gefallen, wobei das wohl Geschmackssache ist.


----------



## Paradiso (21. September 2010)

> Die sachen sehen sehr gut aus. Ich gehe zumindest schon stark auf lvl 47 zu also wird es bei mir noch bischen dauern bis ich solche Items bekomme^^


Du hast die schneller als ich *hust 35 hust*



> Wieder wirklich schöne Sets dabei. Allerdings will mir das Ketten-Set nicht wirklich gefallen, wobei das wohl Geschmackssache ist.


Platte sieht, meiner Meinung nach, ambesten aus.


----------



## Cerom (21. September 2010)

Schade, das gezeigte Kleid da oben sähe sehr gut aus wenn es hinten und vorn gleich lang wäre. Also entweder lang oder kurz. Aber diese Mischung gefällt mir gar nicht.


----------



## Kizna (21. September 2010)

Wobei die gezeigten Kleider nur Elyos-Skins besitzen. Ich bin gespannt was die Asmodier so schönes erhalten.


----------



## Virthu (21. September 2010)

sie werden vermutlich für die beiden fraktion grösstenteils gleiches aussehen haben. nur mit leicht veränderten geometrie, um dem unterschiedlichen körperbau der beiden rassen gerecht zu werden - und natürlich einem kleinen extra auf dem rücken für die asmos.


----------



## Virthu (5. Oktober 2010)

koreaner bekommen am 6. oktober einen neuen patch, der angeblich die droprate von bossen stark erhöht. das ist bereits der 2. patch nach 2.0, der auf die koreanische server aufgespielt sein wird. wann diese bei uns erscheinen, ist wie immer eine frage für hobby-astrologen und -wahrsager.

>übersetzung des koreanischen artikels<


----------



## Paradiso (5. Oktober 2010)

Sehr vielen dank für diese Info Virthu.

Da werde ich doch gleich mal im off. Forum nachhaken  
Aber welches Update gab es den noch nach 2.0?
Kann da jetzt nicht wirklich was finden


----------



## Nahemis (5. Oktober 2010)

Klingt gut. Mal abwarten wann der Patch zu uns kommt.


----------



## Paradiso (5. Oktober 2010)

Update:

Man kann nun etwas erfreuliches im off. deutschen Forum lesen:





> So, gerade die Bestätigung aus Korea bekommen, es kommen Änderungen die euch erfreuen werden:
> 
> 1. Greatly increased the drop rate of all main (Eternal/Fabled/Heroic/Superior rank) gear from instance boss monsters.
> 
> ...



Quelle: http://forums.eu.aiononline.com/eu/showthread.php?t=6936&page=64


----------



## Virthu (5. Oktober 2010)

naja, die frage bleibt ja, wann die patches bei uns kommen  ende des sommerevents wäre z.b. ein sehr passabler zeitpunkt imo. nochmal nach dp rennen, ehehe 

p.s.: sollte die droprate tatsächlich so stark ansteigen, kann ich mir endlich selbst auf die schulter klopfen, weil ich miraju nichteinmal angefangen habe. ev werden auch die blutflecken billiger, denn dann könnte man endlich die netten balaur-stoffsets zu vernünftigen preisen herstellen.


----------



## Paradiso (5. Oktober 2010)

Wahrscheinlich wird dann von jedem Miraju Besitzer erstmal folgendes Kommentar kommen:

LOLOLOLOLOL WTF Ich hab da 100 Jahre für gebraucht und nun wird es vereinfacht


Aber im Endeffekt kommt es allen zu gute, die noch irgendwie etwas brauchen, was gedroppt wird. 
Also allen


----------



## Virthu (6. Oktober 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Sehr vielen dank für diese Info Virthu.
> 
> Da werde ich doch gleich mal im off. Forum nachhaken
> Aber welches Update gab es den noch nach 2.0?
> Kann da jetzt nicht wirklich was finden



ich bin nicht ganz sicher, was genau der inhalt des ersten updates war, aber es beinhaltete unter anderem anscheinend wiederholbare quests für shulack-gegenstände u.ä., die man für die solo-stigmaquests in dem jetzt vorgestellten update brauchen wird.

hier sind übrigens die deutschen patchnotes zu 2.1:
http://powerwiki.de....r+am+4.+Oktober

edit: ah ja, gefunden.

das war bei den koreanern der patch vor 2.1:
http://9kohorta.com/blog/in-english/eng-2-0-korean-changes/


----------



## Silentpups (6. Oktober 2010)

jo bin ja mal gespannt auf die dropp chance, bin fast level 53 muss ich heute noch packen :-P


----------



## Paradiso (6. Oktober 2010)

Mhh Okay...  wieso auch immer die deutschen Patchnotes anders sind als die koreanischen... Ö.ö


----------

